# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  Τρανζιστορόμετρο και τεστ πυκνωτών θυρίστορ και τράιακ.

## Thanos10

Ενα ακομη οργανο μέτρησης υλικων.
Μετρα:* ολα τα τρατζινστορ ΝΡΝ ΡΝΡ* 
*ολα τα Fet mosfet*
*ολες τις διοδους* 
*ολα τα LED* 
*Τραιακ και θυριστορ*
*Μετρηση πυκνωτων*
*Και αντιστασεις μεχρι 1Μ περιπου*
*Εχει ενδειξη χαμηλης μπαταριας.*
Το κυκλωμα δουλευει με τον ATmega8 ο οποιος χρονιζετε στον 1ΜΗΖ χωρις εξωτερικο κρυστσλλο,η εισοδος του οργανου ειναι η επαφες 1,2,3
συνδεοντας το υλικο στους ακροδεκτες μετα παταμε τον S1 περνουμε την μετρηση στην οθονη, δεν υπαρχουν ρυθμισεις και καλιμπραρισμα ειναι πολυ ευκολο στην κατασκευη και με λιγα υλικα.
*Το οργανο κανει και αναγνωριση ακροδεκτων των υλικων που μετραμε.*
*Και κατι ακομα το οργανο μετρα και την εσωτερικη διοδο των FET.*
*Σημειωση:* το οργανο εργαζεται με οθονη 2Χ16 δεν ειχα και εβαλα μια 4Χ20 για τις δοκιμες.
*Ξεχασα να σας πω μετραει και θυριστορ και τραιακ.*

----------

αλπινιστης (15-05-15), 

andreas157 (03-03-13), 

antonis1971 (14-05-14), 

FILMAN (12-04-13), 

gcostas (17-02-16), 

goulf (15-05-15), 

Hary Dee (22-11-11), 

jami (13-03-13), 

kwstas92 (18-10-12), 

Lord Vek (25-01-17), 

makocer (18-10-12), 

manis13 (18-10-12), 

marfa (20-02-13), 

OBIVAN (21-10-12), 

papakos (29-06-17), 

renault (21-05-13), 

sacral (30-12-13), 

slick (29-04-12), 

stavros_97s (25-01-13), 

stratos111 (27-07-12), 

The_Control_Theory (17-02-16), 

xarhs (16-02-14)

----------


## Thanos10

Και το ZIP με τα σχετικα.

----------

abet (15-12-11)

----------


## Mihos

Απίστευτος! Πότε προλαβαίνεις;;;; Τι να πω. Τα σέβη μου...

----------


## weather1967

Καλά Θάνο μας εχεις τρελλανει,παλι θα με κανεις να τρέχω,και να σε ζαλίζω  :Lol: .Συγχαρητηρια για μια ακομα φορα ,μου εφτιαξες και την δικη μου πλακετα ? :Biggrin: 
Καλα λεει ο φιλος Mixos ,ποτε προλαβαινεις για ολα αυτα  :Smile: 
Το θεμα ειναι ο μικροελεχτης αυτος μπορουμε να το κοντρολάρουμε με τον δικο μας programmer ? η θελει αλλον programmer ? 
Τελικα αυτο κανει τα ιδια με τον αναλυτη ? η ιδεα μου ειναι ?  :Blink:

----------


## Thanos10

Ευχαριστω παιδια Δημητρη δεν μπορεις να προγραμματισεις τον AVR με τον προγραμματιστη που αγορασες αυτος ειναι μονο για πικ εγω το προγραμματισα με εναν που εχω κατασκευαση και με το ponyprog.
Δημητρη να σου φιαξω (δωρεαν παντα )

----------


## weather1967

Nα σαι καλα βρε Θανο,ετσι το ειπα μην το παιρνεις σοβαρα ,δεν θελω να σε βαζω σε κοπο ,εξαλου σχεδον τα ιδια με τον αναλυτη κανει ,αλλα με πολυ πιο ευκολο κυκλωμα ,απλα στις μελλοντικες σου κατασκευες αν ειναι ευκολο να ανεβαζεις και το σχηματικο της πλακετας ,να το κανω μια εκτυπωση και να το πηγαινω σε καμμια βιοτεχνια που κανει pcb και μου το φτιαχνει.
Αλλα τωρα που ειμαι ετοιμοπολεμος με programmer PIC,μου το γυρισες στους ΑVR  :Lol: ,για να με κανεις να τρεχω και για ΑVR programmer. :Smile:

----------


## Thanos10

Δημητρη εχω το αναλυτη αλλα εφιαξα και αυτο να εχω αλλο ενα.

----------


## Xarry

Μπραβο μεγαλε εισαι απαιχτος!
Ευκολο κυκλωματακι και παρα μα παρα πολυ χρησιμο.
Τι κοστος εχει περιπου;

----------


## Thanos10

Χαρη ευχαριστω το κοστος ειναι αστειο 4 ευρω εχει ο avr 9 ευρω η οθονη τωρα για τα αλλα μπορει να τα εχεις να πουμε 15 ευρω τοσα ειναι.

----------


## JIM_6146B

Θα κόψω το internet δεν γίνεται ... :Lol: 

κάνει αυτός ο programmer     http://electronics-diy.com/avr_programmer.php

και το ponyprog2000   http://www.electronics-lab.com/downl...006/index.html

----------


## Thanos10

> Θα κόψω το internet δεν γίνεται ...
> 
> κάνει αυτός ο programmer http://electronics-diy.com/avr_programmer.php
> 
> και το ponyprog2000 http://www.electronics-lab.com/downl...006/index.html



 Πως δεν κανει στο zip εχω τα BITS για το ponyprog.

----------


## darthtony

έχει τις ίδιες δυνατότητες με το άλλο?
αναγνωρίζει τη βάση το συλλέκτη κλπ?
ποιο θεωείς οτι είναι καλύτερο να φτιάξω ώς αρχάριος?

----------


## Thanos10

Αν ειδες τις φωτο κανει και ανγνωριση ακροδεκτων αλλα μετραει και θυριστορ και τραιακ.

----------


## her

Τότε μήπως είναι καλύτερα να μην ολοκληρώσουμε την προηγούμενη κατασκευή αλλά να πάμε κατευθείαν σε αυτό;  Βγάλαμε και τις πλακέτες … αλλά δεν πειράζει…

----------


## Thanos10

Το κυκλωμα του αναλυτη ειναι πολυ καλο,και να φιαξεις και αυτο τι εγινε σιγα το κοστος αυτο μετρα και θυριστορ και τραιακ.

----------


## weather1967

Θανο παρατηρησα στην τριτη φωτο που μετρα ενα τρανζιστορ γιατι γραφει βαση =4 συλλεκτης=4 εκπομπος =1 ?
Πως βγαζεις ακρη που ειναι ο συλλεκτης και τα υπολοιπα ? ο αναλυτης ημιααγωγων εχει βαθμονομηση ακροδεκτων μεχρι το 3 ,και βγαινει ακρη ευκολα γνωριζοντας τους ακροδεκτες 1-2-3

----------


## darthtony

ακριβώς με μπέρδεψε και μένα αυτο που λέει ο weather. δηλαδή λέει καλύτερα να φτιάξουμε αυτό αντι για το άλλο?

----------


## Thanos10

Αυτο εγινε γιατι πρωτα πρεπει να ανοιξεις το οργανο και μετα να τοποθετησεις το υλικο εγω το ειχα συνδεδεμενο πριν το ανοιξω θα ανεβασω αλλη φωτο να δειτε.

----------


## weather1967

> ακριβώς με μπέρδεψε και μένα αυτο που λέει ο weather. δηλαδή λέει καλύτερα να φτιάξουμε αυτό αντι για το άλλο?



Κατσε βρε Αντώνη ,μην βιαζεσε απορια εξεφρασα ,δεν εβγαλα συμπερασμα κυκλωματων  :Smile: ,μαλλον κανω  λαθος ,οπως ανεφερε ο Θανος.

----------


## darthtony

με παρεξήγησες. ειναι δύο διαφορετικές απορίες:
1) τι παιζει με την 3η εικονα.(μας απάντησε)
2)αν πιστέυει οτι ειναι καλύτερο να φτιάξουμε αυτο το όργανο αντι του άλλου.(δεν αναφερόμουν σε σένα, ούτε είπα οτι το κύκλωμα έχει πρόβλημα)  :Smile: 
δεν συνέταξα σωστά το ποστ μου :p

----------


## moutoulos

:Unsure:  :Unsure:  Βρε Θάνο τι να πω ??, μας ζάλισες  :Lol: , τρέχουμε πανικόβλητοι για τα υλικά του αναλυτή,
και εσύ απο τότε έχεις φτιάξει άλλες τρείς ακόμα ...

Πλάκα κάνω έτσι, ότι και να πω είναι λίγο ......

Τα σέβη μου

----------


## Thanos10

Ευχαριστω Γρηγορη ετσι να ανεβαζουμε το φορουμ με τις κατασκευες μας.

----------

Hary Dee (12-03-13)

----------


## darthtony

Θάνο ξέχασα να σου πώ συγχαρητήρια για τις κατασκευές σου. 
Είσαι φοβερός!

----------


## Thanos10

Ευχαριστω Αντωνη.

----------


## P@s@ris!

Καλα Θάνο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ σου..!!!!!
μ' αρέσουν οι κατασκευές σου.....

είσαι άπαιχτος!!!!

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Καλά Θάνο, έχει αποκτήσει τεράστιο fanbase! ΝΑ'ΣΑΙ καλά και πάντα τόσο παραγωγικός! ΕΥΓΕ!

----------


## lastid

:OK:  Respect
...θα το κάνεις να μετράει και πυκνωτές??

----------


## Thanos10

Μια μετρηση πυκνωτη 10000μF και η κατασκευη απο αλλη μερια.

----------

OBIVAN (21-10-12)

----------


## ts0gl1s

Συνονόματε με κουζούλανες δεν αντέχω άλλο πάω για τσίπουρο και να πιο στην υγεία σου και στο τεράστιο ταλέντο σου!!!!!!

----------


## amiga

Άσχετο! Την ΜΠΛΕ οθόνη 4ων γραμμών που την βρήκες?

----------


## lastid

Ωραίος!!!
...και μπαταρίες?

----------


## Thanos10

Ευχαριστω τα παιδια.

----------


## Thanos10

Δημητρη ευχαριστω.
Και θελω να πω τους πυκνωτες πρεπει να τους ξεφορτιζουμε γιατι δεν υπαρχει προστασια στις εισοδους του οργανου.
Και κατι αλλο στις μερησεις πυκνωτων υπαρχει μια μικρη καθυστερηση στην ενδειξη τις τιμης για μεγαλους πυκνωτες.

----------


## JIM_6146B

:Bye:  :Bye:  :Bye: Θάνο προχώρα σε θέλει όλοι η χώρα  :Applause:  :Applause:  :Applause:

----------


## KOKAR

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ρε Θάνο, 1000 μπράβο !!!
αλλά ένα θα πω, 
*μας έχεις καταστρέψει βρεεεεεεεεεε*

και αυτό γιατι δεν σε προλαβαίνουμε !
όσο για τον *μπλε ποταμό* χ@στον...ειναι γνωστό *Troll* !!!

----------


## darthtony

Θάνο απότι κατάλαβα αυτο μετράει και πυκνωτές και αντιστάσεις και θυριστορ και τραιακ ενώ το παλιο δεν μπορεί?

----------


## gsmaster

_Τα μηνύματα για την αναφορά της πηγής του κυκλωματος μεταφέρθηκαν σε νέο θέμα εδώ Κυκλώματα απο άλλα site και αναφορά πηγής_

----------


## Mihos

Εγώ έδωσα πρώτος από όλους τα συγχρητήριά μου στο Thano10. Άλλη μία καταπληκτική κατασκευή... Βέβαια εγώ πιστέυω ότι το σωστό είναι να δίνουμε το link κυρίως γιατι υπάρχει σημαντικό κομμάτι δουλειάς που έχει γίνει από κάποιον άλλο, όμως ο καθένας μπορεί να κάνει ότι κρίνει σωστό.

Επι της ουσίας τώρα: Με προβληματίζει λίγο η χρήση εσωτερικού ταλαντωτή RC αντί για κρύσταλο ως προς τη μέτρηση πυκνωτών. Τα RC που έχουν μέσα οι AVR έχουν αρκετά μεγάλες ανοχές και οι ανοχές αυτές περνάνε και στη μέτρηση των χωρητικωτίτων (καθώς οι μετρήσεις γίνονται με βάση τον χρόνο ή τη συχνότηα). Για μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια θα πρότεινα χρήση εξωτερικού κρυστάλλου :Wink: .

@Dromeas23: Καλύτερα άνοιξε ένα καινουριο θέμα για το πρόβλημα σου...

----------


## Thanos10

Σας ανεβαζω τα PCB που εχω φιαξει οτι αποριες εδω ειμαστε.

----------

mitsnas (23-04-11), 

panosgats (18-05-15)

----------


## kitMAN

Το ίδιο με τον amiga Post #30. Αλήθεια Ορε θάνο. Την ΜΠΛΕ οθόνη που την βρήκες?

----------


## Thanos10

Την ειχα αγορασει απο την RS το οργανο δεν θελει 4χ20 αλλα 2χ16 δεν την ειχα και εβαλα αυτην για τις δοκιμες.

----------


## kitMAN

Για και χαρά σου Θάνο. Με όλες αυτές τις κατασκευές που έχεις παρουσιάσει τον τελευταίο καιρό ανοίγεις την όρεξη σε πολύ κόσμο μιας και είναι πολύ χρήσιμες. Έχω μπει στο πειρασμό να κατασκευάσω και εγώ κάποιες από αυτές αλλά σκέπτομαι πως θα ήταν καλύτερα, όλες αυτές οι λειτουργίες να ενσωματωθούν σε μια κατασκευή. Οπότε ο μόνος τρόπος για να γίνει αυτό είναι να μελετήσω και να προσπαθήσω να καταλάβω τη μέθοδο που χρησιμοποιείται για να πραγματοποιηθεί κάθε μια απο αυτές τις μετρήσεις. 
    Δύο απο τις κατασκευές σου (αν δεν κάνω λάθος), εκτός απο χωρητικότητα, μετράνε και ESR. Από το λίγο χρόνο που διέθεσα ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο δεν βρήκα κάποια αξιοποιήσιμη πληροφορία όσον αφορά το ESR. 
     Το ερώτημα τελικά που θέλω να σου θέσω είναι εάν έχεις παρατηρήσει κάποια διαφορά ως προς την ακρίβεια της μέτρησης του ESR μεταξύ των δύο κατασκευών, ως προς τον ίδιο πυκνωτή βέβαια. Οι διαφορές είναι νορμάλ π.χ 1 ohm 0,5 ohmή ξεφεύγουν και δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση μεταξύ τους;

----------


## Thanos10

Ανεβαζω ενα νεο ΗΕΧ με διωρθωσεις για την σωστη λειτουργια του οργανου και μια φωτο.

----------


## JIM_6146B

> Ανεβαζω ενα νεο ΗΕΧ με διωρθωσεις για την σωστη λειτουργια του οργανου και μια φωτο.



 
 :Dancing: 

Γειά σου θάνο με τα ωραία σου  :Lol: 

τα bits αλλάζουν ?? 

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους και καλές κατσκευές ....

----------


## Thanos10

Tο εχεις φιαξει? το νεο μετραει σωστα ειδες την φωτο και πυκνωτες,τωρα θα το βαλω και σε κουτι.
Καλα χριστουγεννα με υγεια Δημητρη.

----------


## Thanos10

Ξεχασα οι ασφαλειες οχι οπως ειναι στο PDF ασε ειχε λαθη το παλιο ΗΕΧ.

----------


## JIM_6146B

> Tο εχεις φιαξει? το νεο μετραει σωστα ειδες την φωτο και πυκνωτες,τωρα θα το βαλω και σε κουτι.
> Καλα χριστουγεννα με υγεια Δημητρη.



 
Ολα τα όργανα σου είναι έτοιμα  και πολλά άλλα ....
σιγά σιγα τα βάζω σε κουτιά . 
Κάνω συνδιασμό  για να τα βάλω σε  ένα κουτί . 2 ή 4 όργανα θα μπαίνουν σε ενα μεταλικό κουτί .

Το πρώτο που έχω ξεκινήσει είναι ενα κουτί με  αναλυτή Ημιαγωγών + Τραντιστόμετρο + Πολυόργανο + Crystal Test . 

και πάλι καλές γιορτές .

----------


## Thanos10

Δημητρη δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να βρεις κατι στο νετ και να μην θελει αλλαγες τι ειναι αυτο το πραγμα και τα αφηνουν και ετσι δεν τα διωρθωνουν.

----------


## JIM_6146B

> Ολα τα όργανα σου είναι έτοιμα και πολλά άλλα ....
> σιγά σιγα τα βάζω σε κουτιά . 
> Κάνω συνδιασμό για να τα βάλω σε ένα κουτί . 2 ή 4 όργανα θα μπαίνουν σε ενα μεταλικό κουτί .
> 
> Το πρώτο που έχω ξεκινήσει είναι ενα κουτί με αναλυτή Ημιαγωγών + Τραντιστόμετρο + Πολυόργανο + Crystal Test . 
> 
> και πάλι καλές γιορτές .



 
και μια φώτο απο το project

----------


## Thanos10

Ωραια δουλεια εχεις κανει.

----------


## weather1967

> και μια φώτο απο το project



Mπραβο βρε συναδελφε Δημήτρη πολυ ομορφα ειναι ολα .
Τις τρυπες γιά τις LCD ,και εσυ σαν τον Κώστα σε λέηζερ τις άνοιξες ? Γιατι τις βλεπω αλφάδι ειναι .

Καλα χριστούγεννα παιδιά ,οτι επιθυμείται ,υγεια προπαντον και καλες κατασκευές

----------


## JIM_6146B

> Mπραβο βρε συναδελφε Δημήτρη πολυ ομορφα ειναι ολα .
> Τις τρυπες γιά τις LCD ,και εσυ σαν τον Κώστα σε λέηζερ τις άνοιξες ? Γιατι τις βλεπω αλφάδι ειναι .
> 
> Καλα χριστούγεννα παιδιά ,οτι επιθυμείται ,υγεια προπαντον και καλες κατασκευές



 
απομίμηση dremel με δίσκο κοπής..!!!! 

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=48120

Κάθε φορά που πήγαινα να ανοίξω τετράγωνα ανοίγματα σε αλουμίνιο αρώσταινα μετά απο την παραπάνω συζήτηση έχω βρει την υγειά μου.

Που να δεις και το mini drill με βαση χειροκίνητο για τρύπημα πλακετών που πήρα εδώ να δεις ευκολίες τώρα μιλάς και τρυπάει αυτό …. 


Τι σου είναι η τεχνολογία  :Lol: 


Χρόνια πολλά καλές γιορτές και με περισσότερες κατασκευές .

----------


## Alezi

Καλησπέρα και χρονια πολλά σε όλους!!!
Αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα με το νέο hex καθώς το προγραμματίζω αλλά δεν δουλέυει.Με το παλιό δουλεύει μια χαρά.....
Ξέρει κανείς τι μπορεί να φταίει?

----------


## Alezi

Και κάτι ακόμα.......Στο bit config δεν μου ανοίγει την επιλογή SPIEN....

Καμιά ιδέα?

----------


## Thanos10

Με ποιο προγραμμα το προγραμματιζεις.

----------


## Alezi

Με το PonyProg.

----------


## Thanos10

Με το ιδιο προγραμματιζω και εγω, τι ακρβως σου κανει, γιατι εγω το δοκιμασα υπαρχει και φωτο δουλευει μια χαρα.

----------


## tasosmos

To spien fuse δεν μπορεις να το αλλαξεις γιατι αν το απενεργοποιησεις δεν μπορει να λειτουργησει αυτος ο προγραμματιστης.
Σε ελαχιστες περιπτωσεις χρειαζεται να ειναι απενεργοποιημενο.

----------


## Alezi

Αρχικά να πω ότι με το παλιό δουλέυει μια χαρά.Το προγραμματίζω με το καινούργιο hex με τον ίδιο ακριβώς τρόπο αλλά όταν το βάζω επάνω και το ανοίγω η οθόνη δεν βγάζει το test running και δεν κάνει τίποτα ακόμα και όταν  πατάω το reset.
Όταν πάω στα bits δεν με αφήνει να επιλέξω το SPIEN κάτι που γίνεται και με το παλιό hex.
Όταν ξαναφορτώνω το παλιό hex δουλεύει και πάλι.....

----------


## Thanos10

Σου ανεβαζω ενα ζιπ εχει και ενα αρχειο για την eeprom βαλτω και αυτο στον μ.ε.

----------


## Alezi

Θάνο σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Δουλεύει κανονικά με το νέο hex χωρίς λάθη.Το μονο πρόβλημα είναι ότι εμφανίζει τα μηνύματα σε άλλη γλώσσα (δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω σε ποιά) και οχι στα αγγλικά όπως πριν......

----------


## Thanos10

Θα το δω παντος δεν μας ενδιαφερει και πολυ γιατι εμεις τι μετρησεις θελουμε να δουμε τωρα δειχνει τα παντα ετσι?

----------


## Alezi

Ναι τώρα είναι όλα οκ!!!!
Εννοείτε πως δεν μας πειράζει έτσι κι αλλιώς γνωρίζουμε τι είναι αυτό που μετράμε.
Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάλι!

----------


## JIM_6146B

> Σου ανεβαζω ενα ζιπ εχει και ενα αρχειο για την eeprom βαλτω και αυτο στον μ.ε.



Χρόνια Πολλά .

Και γαι εκπαιδευτικούς λόγους να ρωτήσω .

Το zip περιέχει δύο αρχεία ενα με επέκταση hex και ενα με eep.

Ερώτηση: 

1) Τι είναι αυτό το αρχείο με επέκταση eep ??

2) Πώς το ρίχνουμαι στο ATMEGA 

3) Ερώτηση δεν θα επικαλήψει το HEX αρχείο που έχει γραμμένο στο ATMEGA ?? με πιό τρόπο το προγραμματίζουμαι ??

4) Επικλέγουμαι άλλες επιλογές στο ponyprog για το Hex και άλλες για το eep ??


Επίσης στο ponyprog έχει επιλογές Data memory ( EEPROM) και programm memory ( FLASH)

Τι κάνει η καθεμία επιλογή ??  και σε πιο κομματι του κώδικα  αναφέρονται ??

----------


## dpap

Φίλε Θάνο,
είδα το τρανζιστορόμετρό σου και το ζήλεψα ! συγχαρητήρια. Εχει περάσει πάνω απο 1 χρόνος που δεν έχει σταλεί μήνυμα στο topic αλλά ελπίζω να δεις το δικό μου.
Αποφάσισα να το φτιάξω και έκανα το πρώτο βήμα. Επέλεξα σαν programmer το USBasp που όπως λέει το όνομά του χρησιμοποιεί την θύρα USB. Σειριακή πλέον δεν έχω. Παράγγειλα το κιτ στη Γερμανία (20.30€ μαζί με τα έξοδα αποστολής) και το παρέλαβα. Το συναρμολόγησα και φαίνεται να δουλεύει (δεν έκανα ακόμα δοκιμή σε AVR αλλά το eXtremeBurner το αναγνωρίζει). Το eXtremeBurner φαίνεται πολύ καλό για USB (το ponyprog δυστυχώς δεν υποστηρίζει USB) και διαβάζει το hex σου. Το eep το διαβάζει μεν (μήνυμα οκ) αλλά στην σελίδα της eeprom εξακολουθεί να έχει FF μόνο. Είναι σωστό αυτό ?
Επίσης θέλω να σε ρωτήσω για τα fuse bits. Για το ATMega8 πώς πρέπει να είναι ?  
επίσης, υπάρχει καμιά εξέλιξη στο project αυτό απο τότε που το δημοσίευσες ?
ευχαριστώ

----------


## th_shak

Το project είναι απο http://www.mikrocontroller.net/topic/131804. Εδώ είναι η δική μου version.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtoSCx3pwpY

----------


## herctrap

μπορω να βαλω εναν atmega328 

παραπανω flash εχει μονο απο οτι θυμαμαι ή κανω λαθος?

----------


## makoulis

μήπος υπάρχει το pcb και σε through hole?

----------


## dpap

> Το project είναι απο http://www.mikrocontroller.net/topic/131804. Εδώ είναι η δική μου version.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtoSCx3pwpY



 Θωμά, είδα το topic. Δυστυχώς είναι στα Γερμανικά που δεν ξέρω και στο χάος εκεί μέσα δεν μπόρεσα να ξεχωρίσω κάτι για αξιοποίηση.
Μπορείς να δημοσιεύσεις λεπτομέρειες της δική σου υλοποίησης ? 
ευχαριστώ

----------


## th_shak

Ούτε κι εγώ ξέρω γερμανικά, αλλά ξέρει το google! Το zip με ότι χρειάζεσαι είναι το παρακάτω: http://www.mikrocontroller.net/attac...stortester.zip 
Το κίκλωμα που έφτιαξα εγώ είναι το απλό (χωρίς τα transistor). Θα φορτώσεις στον mega8 το TransistorTestNew.hex και το TransistorTestNew_English.eep

----------


## tasosmos

> Φίλε Θάνο,
> είδα το τρανζιστορόμετρό σου και το ζήλεψα ! συγχαρητήρια. Εχει περάσει πάνω απο 1 χρόνος που δεν έχει σταλεί μήνυμα στο topic αλλά ελπίζω να δεις το δικό μου.
> Αποφάσισα να το φτιάξω και έκανα το πρώτο βήμα. Επέλεξα σαν programmer το USBasp που όπως λέει το όνομά του χρησιμοποιεί την θύρα USB. Σειριακή πλέον δεν έχω. Παράγγειλα το κιτ στη Γερμανία (20.30€ μαζί με τα έξοδα αποστολής) και το παρέλαβα. Το συναρμολόγησα και φαίνεται να δουλεύει (δεν έκανα ακόμα δοκιμή σε AVR αλλά το eXtremeBurner το αναγνωρίζει). Το eXtremeBurner φαίνεται πολύ καλό για USB (το ponyprog δυστυχώς δεν υποστηρίζει USB) και διαβάζει το hex σου. Το eep το διαβάζει μεν (μήνυμα οκ) αλλά στην σελίδα της eeprom εξακολουθεί να έχει FF μόνο. Είναι σωστό αυτό ?
> Επίσης θέλω να σε ρωτήσω για τα fuse bits. Για το ATMega8 πώς πρέπει να είναι ?  
> επίσης, υπάρχει καμιά εξέλιξη στο project αυτό απο τότε που το δημοσίευσες ?
> ευχαριστώ



Στο extreme burner πρεπει να πας file>open eeprom file για την eeprom.







> μπορω να βαλω εναν atmega328 
> 
> παραπανω flash εχει μονο απο οτι θυμαμαι ή κανω λαθος?



Οχι, αυτο ισχυει για τον mega88. Ο mega8 ανηκει σε παλιοτερη γενια και εχει μερικες διαφορες. 
Εξαλλου ειναι κριμα να βαλεις 328 που εκτος των αλλων εχει πολλαπλασια τιμη απο τον mega8.

----------


## dpap

> Στο extreme burner πρεπει να πας file>open eeprom file για την eeprom.



Ανοιγα το eep απο το εικονίδιο open και όχι απο το File. Απο το File, το φορτώνει παρα το ότι σαν default extension βάζει πάντα το hex.

----------


## herctrap

ουτε ο βενιερης ειχε atmega ουτε ο μαρκιδης

που αλλου να παω?

----------


## nikknikk4

Στην περιοχή σου εκεί γύρω δεν έχουν πρέπει να πας στο κέντρο
ο Φανός έχει
Σολομού 39         210-3828748
Εάν βρεις και κάπου αλλού κάνε εδώ μια ενημέρωση

----------


## tasosmos

Και η Κοντοραβδη φερνει AVR, ειναι στην Εμ. Μπενακη 57 στα εξαρχεια.

----------


## lakafitis

Πω Πω!! 2 χρόνια η κατασκευή αναρτημένη στο forum, και τώρα την πήρα χαμπάρι. Ανοίγω protel και ξεκινάω  σχέδιο.

----------


## dpap

Φίλοι μου έχω μπερδευτεί ! Δεν έχω πείρα σε μCs και βλέπω στον Ντάρλα (http://www.darlas.gr/comersus/store/...ons=0&fields=1) ένα σωρό ATMEGA8 με διαφορετικά σύμβολα και τιμές. Ποιά απο αυτά κάνουν για την κατασκευή ?
πχ το ATMEGA8A-PU (3.04 €  http://www.atmel.com/dyn/resources/p...ents/8159S.pdf) με το ATMEGA88PA-PU (4.43 € http://www.atmel.com/dyn/resources/p...ts/doc8161.pdf) κάνουν ?

----------


## tasosmos

O ATMEGA8A-PU (κωδικος 1748534) ειναι μια χαρα.

----------


## nikknikk4

Έχεις κάποιο τηλ. για κοντοράβδη ?

----------


## paul333

για online kοιταξτε και εδω http://gr.rsdelivers.com/ χρεωνει μεταφορικα €12 

ο δαρλας θελει τουλαχιστον  €70 αγορες και συν μεταφορικα.

οι αλλιως παρτε τηλ. το δαρλα να δειτε με πιο κοντινο καταστημα συνεργαζεται να σας 

το φερει μεσο του καταστηματος γιατι ειναι αντιπροσωπεια.

----------


## nikknikk4

ATMEGA8-16PU 1 + € 8,50 + φπα

10 ευρω περιπου  :Cursing: 

Ο φανος εάν 
Θυμαμαι καλα 2-2.5 ευρω

----------


## tasosmos

> Έχεις κάποιο τηλ. για κοντοράβδη ?



http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post248273

Υποθετω ακομα το ιδιο θα ειναι.

----------


## paul333

ιδια τιμες ειναι και εδω για ελλαδα τωρα για φανο δεν ξερω ουτε και ασχολουμε με το συγκεκριμενο καταστημα.

www.acdcshop.gr
http://www.easytechnology.gr/index.p...oducts_id=1975

αλλιως γερμανια 2.50 - 3.00 euro

----------


## herctrap

τον 88 μπορουμε να τον βαλουμε ε?

----------


## nikknikk4

> ιδια τιμες ειναι και εδω για ελλαδα τωρα για φανο δεν ξερω ουτε και ασχολουμε με το συγκεκριμενο καταστημα.
> 
> www.acdcshop.gr
> http://www.easytechnology.gr/index.p...oducts_id=1975
> 
> αλλιως γερμανια 2.50 - 3.00 euro



Μην κάνουμε post έτσι απλά γιατί δεν έχουμε κάτι καλύτερο να κάνουμε στη ζωή μας   γιατί προτείνεις κάτι πολύ πιο ακριβό ?  6,90 ευρω …!!!

2 ευρώ  από φανό (περίπου τώρα βρήκα και κάποιες  πρόσφατες αποδείξεις )έχεις να προτείνεις κάτι καλύτερο ? κάντο αλλιώς άστο…!!!

----------


## paul333

το τι προτινα? προφανος δεν διαβασεις τα post μου διαβασε ξανα το ποστ #80

οι αλλιως παρτε τηλ. το δαρλα να δειτε με πιο κοντινο καταστημα συνεργαζεται να σας

το φερει μεσο του καταστηματος γιατι ειναι αντιπροσωπεια. 

εαν το εχει ετοιμοπαραδοτο στο φανο πηγενε παρτο

----------


## nikknikk4

> ιδια τιμες ειναι και εδω για ελλαδα τωρα για φανο δεν ξερω ουτε και ασχολουμε με το συγκεκριμενο καταστημα.



χμμμμ...





> το τι προτινα? προφανος δεν διαβασεις τα post μου διαβασε ξανα το ποστ #80
> 
> οι αλλιως παρτε τηλ. το δαρλα να δειτε με πιο κοντινο καταστημα συνεργαζεται να σας
> 
> το φερει μεσο του καταστηματος γιατι ειναι αντιπροσωπεια. 
> 
> εαν το εχει ετοιμοπαραδοτο στο φανο πηγενε παρτο



 


*Darlas** ------------------*3,04 + φπα = 3.7* τελικη τιμη*
*Rs* ----------------8,50 + φπα= 10.4* τελικη τιμη*

*Acdcshop**--------*3.42 + φπα= 4.2 *τελικη τιμη*

*Easytech**-------- ----------*6.90* τελικη τιμη*

*Φανος -- ---- -----------------*2* τελικη τιμη*

**

----------


## dpap

Ο Φανός έχει ηλεκτρονικό κατάστημα ?

----------


## tasosmos

Δεν εχει, ουτε σελιδα.

----------


## dpap

> Δεν εχει, ουτε σελιδα.



κακο για εμάς απο την επαρχία

----------


## nikknikk4

*Μπορεί να σου στείλει*

----------


## dpap

> *Μπορεί να σου στείλει*



 Ναι αλλά ...  Εγώ ασχολούμαι απο χόμπυ. Δεν κάνω κατασκευές συγκεκριμένες με συγκεκριμένα υλικά και σε ποσότητα. Συνήθως βλέπω κάτι που με ενδιαφέρει, ψάχνω στο internet να βρώ πληροφορίες για τα υλικά, τις περισσότερες φορές δεν τα ξέρω και θέλω να βλέπω παραπλήσια, κάποια που μου γυαλίζουν κλπ. Στο τέλος κάνω μια παραγγελία κάπως μαζική και στοκάρω !

----------


## diskjohn

να ρωτησω και εγω  μια λιστα με τα υλικα που χριαζομαστε γιατι εμεις ειμαστε λιγο ερασιτεχνες και ασχολουμαστε απο χομπυ οπως ειπε και ο δημητρης παραπανω ευχαριστω

----------


## paul333

ιδια τιμες ειναι και εδω για ελλαδα τωρα για φανο δεν ξερω ουτε και ασχολουμε με το συγκεκριμενο καταστημα.



εγω μιλαω παντα απο την προσωπικη μου εμπειρια απλα πηρα δυο φορες τηλ. τον φανο να ρωτησο για καποια εξαρτηματα και

της δυο φορες στη δευτερη ερωτηση μου το κλειναναι λεγοντας εχω δουλεια τωρα! και αυτο με ενωχλησε και τιποτα παραπανο.

αλλα δεν θα ηταναι καλυτερο για ολους μας να ειχαι ενα site και να τα βαλει τη εχει και τη δεν εχει να ξερουμε και τη εχει σε αποθεμα

να μπορουμε να τα παιρνουμε online και να μην ενοχλουμε στο τηλ.

----------


## johnny56k

παντος σηνχαρτηρια δεν περιμενα πος θα εβρισκα κατι τετιο :W00t:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup1:

----------


## dpap

Φίλοι μου παρέλαβα σήμερα απο Μαλαισία κάποια πράγματα που παράγγειλα στις 23/1/11  :Thumbup: 
Τιμές νομίζω απ' τις καλύτερες & τα έξοδα αποστολής λιγότερα & απο Ελλάδα. Δείτε & μόνοι σας. Το άσχημο είναι ότι έχουν πολύ λίγα είδη.
 Product Unit                                               price            Quantity               Total  price  
*2x16  LCD Display (Blue Backlight) Pin Socket* $6.12 5 $30.60  
*Pin  Header (2.54mm, Right Angle, 1x40 Way, A:3mm)* $0.43 10 $4.30  
*Pin  Header (2.54mm, Right Angle, 2x6 Way, A:6mm)* $0.30 10 $3.00  
*Pin  Header (2.54mm, Straight, 1x40 Way, A:6mm)* $0.43 10 $4.30  
*Pin  Header (2.54mm, Straight, 2x6 Way, A:6mm)* $0.30 10 $3.00  
*Pin  Socket (2.54mm, Right Angle, 1x6 Way)* $0.26 10 $2.60  
*Pin  Socket (2.54mm, Right Angle, 2x6 Way)* $0.30 10 $3.00  
*Pin  Socket (2.54mm, Straight, 2x6 Way)* $0.30 10 $3.00  
*SIP  Socket (2.54mm, Straight, 1x40 Way)* $0.77 10 $7.70  
*iCP02  - USB PIC Programmer (3.3V/5.0V)* $18.80 1 $18.80  
*4x20  LCD Display (Blue Backlight) Pin Socket* $11.50 1 $11.50 
   Products $91.80 
   Discounts $0.00 
   Gift-wrapping $0.00    
Shipping $10.50    
Total paid $102.30     
Απο ποιότητα (των LCD & programmer) θα δούμε στην νεκροψία αλλά προς το παρόν δεν βλέπω κάτι που θα με ανησυχούσε. Τον programmer τον αναγνώρισαν αμέσως τα Win7 και το πρόγραμμα που διαθέτει που & αυτό φαίνεται καλό.  Δεν έκανα ακόμη δοκιμή σε PIC γιατί δεν έχω φτιάξει τον PIC adapter (είχαν & τέτοιο αλλά είπα να φτιάξω & γώ κάτι  :Rolleyes: ) αλλά και γιατί δεν ξέρω ακόμα τι θέλω να προγραμματίσω (απλά μου γυάλισε ο programmer & τον αγόρασα  :Biggrin: ). Αν έχει κάποιος φίλος καμιά χρήσιμη ιδέα ας την ρίξει  :Pray:  Προς το παρόν βέβαια θα ασχοληθώ με τον transistorTester που είναι φανταστικός.

----------


## navar

όντως καλές τιμές !

----------


## herctrap

εφτιαξα ενα pcb για through hole 

*δεν το εχω τυπωσει ακομα 


Semiconductor Analyser.zip


------------------------------

και εχει ενα λαθος το σχηματικο μου

ο διαιρετης τασης δεν ειναι στην εισοδο του 7805 αλλα στην εξοδο
οποτε μαλον θα αναγνωριζει χαμηλ μπαταρ συνεχεια

----------


## herctrap

το εφτιαξα


Semiconductor Analyser2.zip

----------


## dpap

> το εφτιαξα
> Semiconductor Analyser2.zip



 Δώσε μας πληροφορίες για την κατασκευή, σε παρακαλώ
ΥΓ. τα αρχεία του zip με ποιό πρόγραμμα ανοίγουν ? έχω το KiCad αλλά δεν τα αναγνωρίζει.

----------


## lakafitis

Τελείωσα πριν λιγο την κατασκευη αλλα το πρόβλημα είναι οτι εκτος απο  τρανζίστορ και μερικους πυκνωτες ολα τα υπόλοιπα τα μετράει λάθος η δεν  τα μετράει καθόλου. π.χ. του βάζω αντίσταση και μου γράφει οτι είναι  τρανζίστορ η δίοδος, του βάζω led και μου μετράει τρανζίστορ. Επίσης  πυκνωτές πάνω απο 4,7 n μου γράφει οτι είναι FET κτλ.




> Το project είναι απο http://www.mikrocontroller.net/topic/131804. Εδώ είναι η δική μου version.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtoSCx3pwpY



Στην κατασκευή που έχεις ανεβάσει στο youtube ποια αρχεία hex και eeprom του εχεις φορτώσει;

----------


## lakafitis

Τελικά είχα κάνει λάθος την τιμή μιας αντίστασης γιαυτο και μου έκανε αυτα τα περιεργα πριν, τελικά την διόρθωσα αλλα το πρόβλημα τώρα είναι χωρίς να έχω κάποιο πυκνωτή η εξάρτημα  πάνω μου μετράει συνεχώς μια χωρητικότητα 77 mF στις επαφές 2-3. Εχω ελέγξει 100 φορές το κύκλωμα απο το απογευμα αλλα ακρη δεν βγάζω. Οταν του βάζω καποιο τράνζιστορ η δίοδο τα διαβάζει κανονικα αλλα χωρίς εξαρτημα πάνω στις επαφες οταν πατησω το test μου γράφει οτι υπάρχει πυκνωτης στα 77μf.

----------


## dpap

> .... Οταν του βάζω καποιο τράνζιστορ η δίοδο τα διαβάζει κανονικα αλλα χωρίς εξαρτημα πάνω στις επαφες οταν πατησω το test μου γράφει οτι υπάρχει πυκνωτης στα 77μf.



 Τελικά τι έγινε ? βρήκες τίποτε ?

----------


## lakafitis

Τελικά δεν είχα καθαρίσει καλά την πάστα απο κάτω και μου δημιουργουσε το πρόβλημα. Τώρα δουλεύει μια χαρα. Μπήκε και σε κουτάκι και είναι έτοιμο.

----------


## dpap

> Τελικά δεν είχα καθαρίσει καλά την πάστα απο κάτω και μου δημιουργουσε το πρόβλημα. Τώρα δουλεύει μια χαρα. Μπήκε και σε κουτάκι και είναι έτοιμο.



 πώς το βλέπεις ? καλό ? αξιόπιστο ?

----------


## herctrap

εγω απλα ειπα οτι σχεδιασα το pcb για through hole

ισως να το τυπωσω αυριο

----------


## lakafitis

> πώς το βλέπεις ? καλό ? αξιόπιστο ?



 Αρκετά αξιόπιστο μπορώ να πώ ,εκτος βέβαια την μέτρηση των πυκνωτών, που πέφτει λίγο έξω. Δηλαδή του βάζω πυκνωτή 1 μf και μετράει 1,56. Αλλά αντιστάσεις και τράνζίστορ τα μετράει κανονικά. Ειδικά στις αντιστάσεις εχει φοβερή ακρίβεια. Επίσης του πρόσθεσα και δυο διοδάκια για να δουλεύει και με μπαταρια, και με εξωτερική τροφοδοσία.

----------


## dpap

> Αρκετά αξιόπιστο μπορώ να πώ ,εκτος βέβαια την μέτρηση των πυκνωτών, που πέφτει λίγο έξω. Δηλαδή του βάζω πυκνωτή 1 μf και μετράει 1,56.



Οπως έχω δεί σε παλιότερο post {#38} η απόκλιση στους πυκνωτές μάλλον οφείλεται στην χρήση του εσωτερικού ταλαντωτη RC. Μήπως κάποιος φίλος έχει, ή ξέρει πώς να, προσθέσει εξωτερικό κρύσταλλο ?

και κάτι ακόμα. Η εξωτερική τροφοδοσία, μήπως επιρρεάζει, τις χωρητικότητες & τελικά τις μετρήσεις λόγω θορύβου ?

----------


## paul333

επηρεαζει εξωτερικη και η εσωτερικη τροφοδοσια για αυτο θελει ποιοτικα υλικα πυκνωτες αντιστασεις επισης και το 78L05 δεν ειναι οτι το καλυτερο

σιγα σιγα βγαινουν regulator ποιο ποιοτικα για αυτο το λογο με λιγοτερο θορυβο(low noise).

οσο για εσωτερικο ταλαντωτη επηρεαζει στη σταθεροτητα του μετα απο καποιες μετρησης αλλα η συγκεκριμενη κατασκευη ειναι αψογη.

επισης σε ολες της κατασκευες απο τη κολληση μενουν καταλοιπα απο flux που ειναι αγωγιμο,σχολαστικο καθαρισμα
με νερο οινοπνευμα και isorpanol με οδοντοβουρτσα μετα στεγνωμα.

----------


## dalai

Παρατηρω εδω και μερες το θεμα αυτο.
  Θανο παρατηρησα οτι στο αρχειο με το σχεδιο που δινεις στο πρωτο μυνημα και στο σχεδιο PCB που δινεις στη 4η σελιδα εχουν καποιες διαφορες.  Πχ. Δεν βρισκω την C3 (πυκνωτης εξομαλυνσης DC) .
  Ελπιζω απλως να μην υπαρχει προβλημα στο τυπομενο σχεδιο

  Επισης θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν υπαρχει καπιος εδω στη θεσσαλονικη (κεντρο) που θα μπορουσε να μου προσογραμματισει το AVR  γιατι εχω προγραμματιστη μονο για PIC.Αλλιως θα πρεπει να πεταχτω στο ΤΕΙ .Ευχαριστω

----------


## dalai

> εγω απλα ειπα οτι σχεδιασα το pcb για through hole



 Αν σου δουλευει ,μπορεις να σηκωσεις το σχεδιο για εκτυπωση σε .pdf ?

----------


## dalai

μπορει καποιος να μου πει πως πρεπει να εχω τα FUSES ?

----------


## ks78

Στο αρχείο avr.zip υπάρχει το αρχείο Bit.pdf, και εκεί φαίνεται ποια fuses πρέπει να ενεργοποιήσεις.

----------


## dalai

> Στο αρχείο avr.zip υπάρχει το αρχείο Bit.pdf, και εκεί φαίνεται ποια fuses πρέπει να ενεργοποιήσεις.



 σε εκεινο το αρχειο υπαρχουν μονο η δευτερη και τριτη γραμμη
Με την πρωτη γραμμη τι να κανω? να τα αφησω ολα κενα ?
Φοβαμαι μην επιλεξω τιποτε και κλειδωσει μονιμα το chip, οπως διαβαζω σε παρομοια ποστ

----------


## tasosmos

Στην 1η γραμμη ειναι τα lock bits, τα αφηνεις ολα κενα.

----------


## dalai

Εγινε!!! Σε λιγες μερες το περναω και σε πλακετα

----------


## herctrap

λοιπον μετα απο κατι χρονια τελικα το τυπωσα και εγω το κυκλωμα

eagle: Semiconductor Analyser.zip

τελικα βρηκα και ενα κουτι που ταιριαζε ισα ισα ( και να το ειχα μετρησει δεν θα εβγαινε ετσι χαχαχα )

 ο μλκ δεν ειχα βαλει καλα το τρυπανακι στο cnc και το εκοψε πανω δεξια

 η μπαταρια δεν χωραει μεσα

του φορτωσα το transistortestnew και την epprom

πολλες φορες οταν του δινω ρευμα δε ξεκιναει αλλα μενει ετσι



και μερικες μετρησεις:

αντιστασεις:

1 --> 0
68 --> 67
100 --> 99
470 --> 468
1000 --> 999
4700 --> 4722
10000 --> 10001
47Κ --> 46,4Κ
100Κ --> 96,3Κ
470Κ --> 467,2Κ
1000Κ ---> 969,5Κ

πυκνωτες:

180p --> 0.23n
47n  --> 55.59n
100n --> 114.37n


1u --> 1.32u
10u --> 10.61u
100u --> 108.04u
220u --> 257.78u
330u --> 368.97u
470u --> 493.83u
1000u --> 1145.61u
1F --> 12690.38uF

2n3904
hfe 186 Uf 770m

TIP41C
hfe 92 Uf 648m

TIP35C
hfe 60 Uf 613m

2n3906
hfe 252 Uf 790m

TIP42C
hfe 107 Uf677m

1n4007
Uf 677mV

1n5822
Uf 225mV

1n4148
Uf 697mV

IRF3710
C 3.35n GDS 123 Vt 2934m

IRFZ44n
C 2.83n GDS 213 Vt 3675m

----------


## sv4lqcnik

καμια μεταφορα σε pic κυκλοφορει πουθενα;; 
παρακαλω ενημερωστε

----------


## paul333

και η αγγλικη εκδοση hex η τελευταια.
http://www.mediafire.com/?9o1vhowq7f4ag6d

οχι για pic δεν υπαρχει μονο avr.

----------

sv4lqcnik (02-07-11)

----------


## sv4lqcnik

ευχαριστω παυλο .
δεν χανω και τιποτα να βαλω στο προγραμμα και avr μαζι με τους pic.

με βλεπω στο τελος να καιω φλαντζα :Confused1:  :Biggrin:  :Lol:  :Tongue2:

----------


## paul333

> ευχαριστω παυλο .
> δεν χανω και τιποτα να βαλω στο προγραμμα και avr μαζι με τους pic.
> 
> με βλεπω στο τελος να καιω φλαντζα




σιγα σιγα μην βιαζεσαι υπομονη θελει, βιαστηκα δεν φτιαχνεις τιποτα με το πασο σου χαλαρα.

----------


## tasosmos

Για pic υπαρχει ενα παλιοτερο σχεδιο του ελεκτορ. 
Βεβαια ειναι μονο τεστερ για ημιαγωγους αλλα τα υπολοιπα βρισκονται σε αλλες κατασκευες.

Πρεπει να υπαρχουν πληρη σχεδια κτλ καπου στο φορουμ.

----------


## herctrap

τι σημαινει το timeout που μου λεει?

----------


## paul333

η κατασκευη δουλευει με εσωτερικο ταλαντωτη προσοχη στην τροφοδοσια

αν εχει θορυβο επηρεαζει και της μετρησης.

επισης lcd χωρις backlight γιατι η μπαταρια τελειωνει γρηγορα.

----------


## sv4lqcnik

αν γινοταν ενα καλο φιλτραρισμα με κανενα πηνιακι για να μην σαβουρωνει απο το τροφοδωτικο;;;
βεβαια υπαρχει και ο ευρωβορος τροπος οι παραλληλισμενες μπαταριες  :Rolleyes: 

βεβαια ολα με τη σειρα τους ναστε καλα

----------


## Holy Driver

Καλημέρα

Θάνο 1 ερώτηση, για το pcb και το σχηματικό.
Στο pcb  που σχεδίασες υπάρχει μία αντίσταση (αυτή η πράσινη, φαίνεται στη  φωτογραφία) από την τροφοδοσία στο LCD pin 15, η οποία δεν υπάρχει στο  σχηματικό. Τι αντίσταση είναι αυτή και γιατί την την έβαλες εκει;
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/atta...2&d=1259141798

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## panos318

Θανο το MEGA8-P απο που το πήρες?

----------


## herctrap

αντι για mega8p μπορουμε να βαλουμε και 

mega8*A*-AU ???

ευχαριστω

----------


## strattsiou

ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ...???ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΕΠΑΛΗΘΕΥΣΗ...ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ...!!!

----------


## sodagr

Καλησπέρα . Θάνο μπράβο σου για την ωραία σου κατασκευή . Όταν βρώ χρόνο θα την κανώ κι εγώ. Tώρα μαζεύω τα υλικά . Αν θέλει κανείς οθόνη βρήκα ebay με 2.58 $. http://www.ebay.com/itm/1pcs-1602-16...ht_3019wt_1503

----------


## alfadex

μετά απο καιρό τελειωσα και εγω το πολύ χρησιμο τρανζιστορόμετρο και είπα να το ανεβάσω, μπορώ να πω οτι είναι αρκετό καλό όσο αφορά το θέμα ακρίβειας αν και δεν έχω βάλει αντιστάσεις ακριβείας εκει όπου χρειαζόταν. Κάνει κάτι μούρλιες μερικές φορές όταν παω να το ανοιξω και αντί να ανοίξει μου δείχνει τετράγωνα,αλλά με τη 4-5 φορά ανοίγει,το προβληαμα αυτό  δεν υπήρχε σχεδόν καθόλου όταν το τροφοδοτούσα απο εξωτερική τροφοδοσία

η πλακέτα είναι του
*herctrap* 

https://www.sugarsync.com/pf/D6869134_668_001785654

η τελευταία έκδοση αρχείων  που έχουν ανέβει μέχρι σήμερα για το προγραματισμό ατμεγκ είναι εδω όπως και η eprom και τα configuration bits'

https://www.sugarsync.com/pf/D6869134_668_001787517

το κουτάκι που χρησιμοποιησα είναι απο το πρώτο  usb modem του οτε 
το κύκλωμα με ανοιχτό το φωτισμό της οθονης καταναλώνει 60mA, τοποθέτησα όμως μια αντίσταση 4,7κ στο πιν για το φωτισμό με αποτέλσμα να καταναλωνει 13 mA και να έχει αρκετά ικανοποιητικο φωτισμό η οθόνη.Το κύκλωμα λειτουργεί μέχρις ότου η μπαταρία πέσει στα 7 βολτ ,απο εκει και κάτω δείχνει λαθος τιμές



















θα ήθελα επίσης να ευχαριστήσω τον 


paul333 για τη βοηθεια του!

----------


## ljohnny

Γειά σας, αν και γράφω σπάνια, διαβάζω πολύ.
Προσπαθώ να φτιαξω κι εγώ αυτό το όργανο μέτρησης κι έχω κολλήσει κάπου. Προγραμματισμός μΕ, ΟΚ, τυπωμένο, ΟΚ, οι πυκνωτές, τί τιμές έχουν? Δεν βρίσκω πουθενά ποιές είναι οι τιμές τους, ούτε στο θεωρητικό, ούτε σε άλλα site που αναφέρονται σε προηγούμενες σελίδες. Είμαι ερασιτέχνης και μάλλον είναι κάτι (οι τιμές των πυκνωτών) που οι έμπειροι από εσάς το "έχουν". Εγώ όχι ακόμα.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## stratos111

> Γειά σας, αν και γράφω σπάνια, διαβάζω πολύ.
> Προσπαθώ να φτιαξω κι εγώ αυτό το όργανο μέτρησης κι έχω κολλήσει κάπου. Προγραμματισμός μΕ, ΟΚ, τυπωμένο, ΟΚ, οι πυκνωτές, τί τιμές έχουν? Δεν βρίσκω πουθενά ποιές είναι οι τιμές τους, ούτε στο θεωρητικό, ούτε σε άλλα site που αναφέρονται σε προηγούμενες σελίδες. Είμαι ερασιτέχνης και μάλλον είναι κάτι (οι τιμές των πυκνωτών) που οι έμπειροι από εσάς το "έχουν". Εγώ όχι ακόμα.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.



Καλησπέρα φίλε. Σε πιο σχέδιο δεν βρίσκεις τις τιμές; Σε όλα τις έχει τις τιμές, απ' ότι βλέπω.
Στο 21 ποδι ειναι 100 nf
Στο 8 και 20 πόδι 100 nf
και αν κοιτάς το άλλο που έχει στο 7805 4 πυκνωτές έχει 2   100nf      και   2    10 μf στα 16v (ηλεκτρολυτικούς)
Αν κοιτάς σε άλλο σχέδιο πες μου πιο, να σου πω.

----------


## ljohnny

Αυτούς εννοούσα στο 7805, τους άλλους εντωμεταξύ τους είχα βρει.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

Μόλις το τελειώσω, ξέμεινα από 1Ν4004, θα βάλω και φωτό.

----------


## stratos111

Βάλε 1ν4007

----------


## ljohnny

Εχω μόνο 1Ν4001 και 1Ν4148  :Confused1:

----------


## stratos111

Η 1N4001 ειναι 50V  η 1N4004 400V. Φυσιολογικά σου κάνει και η 4001. Εγώ στο δικό μου δεν έβαλα καθόλου. Είναι για προστασία πολικότητας.

----------


## ljohnny

Μπήκαν οι 4001. Αύριο όμως η δοκιμή. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για όλη την διάθεση για/και τη βοήθεια.

----------


## sv8dts

Θάνο γεια σου έχω τον ATMEGA 8515-PUπες μου σε παρακαλώ κάνη για την κατασκευή σου ευχαριστώ

----------


## tasosmos

Δεν μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει, δεν εχει καν ADC ο Μ8515 που εχεις οποτε δεν υπαρχει καν η επιλογη να ξαναγραψεις απο την αρχη το προγραμμα.

----------


## sv8dts

Θάνο σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση γλύτωσα χαμένο χρόνο πεςμου εάν σου είναι εύκολο ένα κατάστημα  με e-shop να το  παραγγείλω για τη από αυτά που γνωρίζω δεν το έχει κανένα .σε ευχαριστώ και πάλλει

----------


## nikos1

Πολύ καλό ,υπό δοκιμή το TL 431



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41177

----------


## mtzag

εγω το αγορασα απο το ebay με 10 ευρω ολα ετοιμα πακετο.
Δεν αξιζει σε αυτη την τιμη να το φτιαξεις

----------


## nikos1

Και η σωτηρία της ψυχής σου?????

----------


## mtzag

λοιπον μου χαλασε ο αναλυτης και δεν ξερω τι εχει.
Δεν δειχνει τιποτα στην οθονη.

Πριν να χαλασει του ειχα βαλει μια ιδια οθονη και επαιζε οκ και ετσι ειχα 2 οθονες.
Ειπα μηπως και ειχε χαλασει η οθονη του εβαλα την παλια αλλα τιποτα δεν κανει αρα δεν ειναι η οθονη η βλαβη.
Ξερει κανεις τι μπορω να κανω ? τι μπορει να φταιει ?

Το κυκλωμα εχει αντιστασεις που δεν παιζει να εχουνε καει 3 πυκνωτες μικρους μερικα τρανζιστορ και τον atmega8L οποτε 
σε κατι απο αυτα ειναι η βλαβη πως μπορω να βρω τι φταιει ?

----------


## nikknikk4

> λοιπον μου χαλασε ο αναλυτης και δεν ξερω τι εχει.
> Δεν δειχνει τιποτα στην οθονη.
> 
> Πριν να χαλασει του ειχα βαλει μια ιδια οθονη και επαιζε οκ και ετσι ειχα 2 οθονες.
> Ειπα μηπως και ειχε χαλασει η οθονη του εβαλα την παλια αλλα τιποτα δεν κανει αρα δεν ειναι η οθονη η βλαβη.
> Ξερει κανεις τι μπορω να κανω ? τι μπορει να φταιει ?
> 
> Το κυκλωμα εχει αντιστασεις που δεν παιζει να εχουνε καει 3 πυκνωτες μικρους μερικα τρανζιστορ και τον atmega8L οποτε 
> σε κατι απο αυτα ειναι η βλαβη πως μπορω να βρω τι φταιει ?








απο το *post #143 * 07-02-13
δεν είναι αυτό που έχει παρουσιαστή και έχουν φτιάξει εδώ στο φόρουμ 
σωστά ?
μόνο 11 μέρες δούλεψε ?


*post #143*




> εγω το αγορασα *απο το ebay με** 10 ευρω*ολα ετοιμα πακετο.
> Δεν αξιζει σε αυτη την τιμη να το φτιαξεις

----------


## mtzag

οχι απο το ebay τον εχω κοντα 1.5 μηνα αλλα ειναι ακριβως ιδιος με αυτον του φορουμ.
Μπορει και να χαλασε απο δικο μου λαθος γιατι μετρουσα κατι καλπικους κινεζικους μεγαλους πυκνωτες 35V δεν τον ειχα σε θηκη
και ισως κατι βραχυκλωσε δε ξερω εκει που μετρουσε εσβησε και δεν ξανααναψε.
Μπορει να ξεχασα να ξεφορτισω τον πυκνωτη και με 35V να το εκαψε
τσεκαρα τα transistor με το πολυμετρο στη μετρηση διοδου τσεκαρα τις αντιστασεις το linear regulator
οποτε μενουνε οι πυκνωτες και ο atmega8L εχω ενα atmega8A-AU tqfp32 αν εχει κανει ο atmega8L θα μπορω να του βαλω ενα atmega8a-au smd με smd2dip ανταπτορα ?

----------


## nikknikk4

Βημα 1)
βγάλε τον  μικροελεγκτή
και χωρίς τον μικροελεγκτή επάνω πρέπει να βλέπεις μαύρες μπάρες ρύθμισε το κοντράστ με το τρίμερ 
βλέπεις ?

μετράμε τους πυκνωτές πάντα  αφού πριν τους έχουμε  αποφορτίση

----------


## DiViDi

> Πολύ καλό ,υπό δοκιμή το TL 431
> 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41177



Φιλε καλησπερα

Υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα να μου φτιαξεις ενα ιδιο pcb. σαν και αυτο που εχεις πανω στο κουτακι.
Εννοειται οτι θα σε πληρωσω

Ευχαριστω
Δημητρης

----------


## IVAN BLANTIMIROF

Παίδες αν μπορεί κανείς ας δώσει λίνκ για αγορά της συγκεκριμένης κατασκευής από Ebay

----------


## DiViDi

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_fr...s&_stpos&gbr=1

αλλα οχι με 10 που γραφει ο φιλος πιο πανω.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/L-C-F-5pF-...item27ce7f9b00

15

----------


## tasosmos

Δεν ειναι το ιδιο, αυτο ειναι LC meter ενω το θεμα αναφερεται σε αναλυτη ημιαγωγων, απλα ελεγχει κ πυκνωτες. 
Αυτο http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEWEST-AVR...-/181059051278 ειναι η ιδια συσκευη ουσιαστικα με αυτη του θεματος.

----------


## mtzag

το εχει ακριβηνει τωρα

εγω το πειρα ποιο φτηνα αλλα χαλασε και εχω ξενερωσει πολυ γιατι ειτανε πολυ εξυπηρετικο.

testing ακροδεκτες για smd εξαρτηματα που θα βρουμε φτηνους ?
γιατι πολες φορες δε βολευει οταν εχεις 2 χερια και πρεπει να κρατας 3 ακροδεκτες και να πατησεις το κουμπι
θελει 4 χερια.
Οποτε θελει 2 probes με διπλους ακροδεκτες και foot switch

εβγαλα τον atmega8L πατησα και οντως βλεπω αυτες τις μπαρες στην οθονη τωρα τι κανω ?

----------


## herctrap

μέτρα ότι έχεις 5 βολτ στον atmel

στις δυο τροφοδοσίες καθώς και στο reset

----------


## nikknikk4

> το εχει ακριβηνει τωρα
> 
> 
> εγω το πειρα ποιο φτηνα αλλα χαλασε και εχω ξενερωσει πολυ γιατι ειτανε πολυ εξυπηρετικο.
> 
> 
> testing ακροδεκτες για smd εξαρτηματα που θα βρουμε φτηνους ?
> γιατι πολες φορες δε βολευει οταν εχεις 2 χερια και πρεπει να κρατας 3 ακροδεκτες και να πατησεις το κουμπι
> θελει 4 χερια.
> ...



αρα η οθονη 99,9 % ειναι εντάξει




post #145




> λοιπον μου χαλασε ο αναλυτης και δεν ξερω τι εχει.
> Δεν δειχνει τιποτα στην οθονη.
> 
> 
> Πριν να χαλασει του ειχα βαλει μια ιδια οθονη και επαιζε οκ και ετσι ειχα 2 οθονες.
> Ειπα μηπως και ειχε χαλασει η οθονη του εβαλα την παλια αλλα τιποτα δεν κανει αρα δεν ειναι η οθονη η βλαβη.
> Ξερει κανεις τι μπορω να κανω ? τι μπορει να φταιει ?
> 
> 
> ...






post #146





> απο το post #143 07-02-13
> *δεν είναι αυτό* που έχει παρουσιαστή και έχουν φτιάξει εδώ στο φόρουμ 
> σωστά ?
> μόνο 11 μέρες δούλεψε ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> post #143




post #147




> οχι απο το ebay τον εχω κοντα 1.5 μηνα *αλλα ειναι ακριβως ιδιος* με αυτον του φορουμ.
> Μπορει και να χαλασε απο δικο μου λαθος γιατι μετρουσα κατι καλπικους κινεζικους μεγαλους πυκνωτες 35V δεν τον ειχα σε θηκη
> και ισως κατι βραχυκλωσε δε ξερω εκει που μετρουσε εσβησε και δεν ξανααναψε.
> Μπορει να ξεχασα να ξεφορτισω τον πυκνωτη και με 35V να το εκαψε
> τσεκαρα τα transistor με το πολυμετρο στη μετρηση διοδου τσεκαρα τις αντιστασεις το linear regulator
> οποτε μενουνε οι πυκνωτες και ο atmega8L εχω ενα atmega8A-AU tqfp32 αν εχει κανει ο atmega8L θα μπορω να του βαλω ενα atmega8a-au smd με smd2dip ανταπτορα ?



Κάτι δεν πάει καλά ...το σχέδιο που υπάρχει στο post #2 *ΔΕΝ* έχει τρανζίστορ
 Έχω χάσει κάποιο τεύχος ;

Υπάρχει και άλλο σχέδιο μέσα στο θέμα ; για βοήθα λίγο πάει καιρός που  είχα κοιτάξει

Πάντως αυτό που υποψιάζομαι είναι ότι έχεις μετρήσει φορτισμένο πυκνωτή και έχεις στείλει την είσοδο όποια και αν είναι αυτή τρανζίστορ η απευθείας μικροελεγκτής

----------


## mtzag

μετρησα και δεν εχω αυτα τα volts στα 7 και 1 pin τα 3 τρανζιστορ ειναι προφανως για το led ενδειξης και το διακοπτη αφης
ειναι 3 transistor s8050
το κυκλωμα ειναι το ιδιο με αυτο στο post 2 μονο που εκει που εχει διακοπτες ο κινεζος εχει βαλει transistor
να τα αλλαξω με 3 548 που εχω ευκαιρα ?

εδω ειναι με 10 ευρω
http://www.ebay.com/itm/TRANSISTOR-T...item27cf665a9f

----------


## nikknikk4

> μετρησα και δεν εχω αυτα τα volts στα 7 και 1 pin τα* 3 τρανζιστορ* ειναι προφανως για το led ενδειξης και το διακοπτη αφης
> ειναι 3 transistor s8050
> το κυκλωμα *ειναι το ιδιο με αυτο στο post 2* μονο που εκει που εχει διακοπτες ο κινεζος εχει βαλει transistor
> να τα αλλαξω με 3 548 που εχω ευκαιρα ?
> 
> εδω ειναι με 10 ευρω
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TRANSISTOR-T...item27cf665a9f



Κάτι δεν λες σωστά η εγώ αδυνατώ να το καταλάβω
το κύκλωμα *δεν* είναι το ίδιο το λες και μόνος σου 
επισης δεν βλέπω διακόπτη αφής αλλά μπουτον 

κάνε για αρχή τα εξής βήματα

1)βαλε χωρίς μικροελεγκτη τροφοδοσία  ανάβει η οθόνη ;
ναι ανάβει

2)χωρίς να βγάλεις ην τροφοδοσία μετρησε  τα pin  επάνω στη κενή βάση

3)   pin 7 (+) pin 8 (-)

4) pin 1 (+) pin 8 (-)


εχω ταση και στις 2 περιπτωσεις ;
εαν ναι

5)αφαίρεσε  την τάση και  βαλε τον μκροελεγκτη επάνω 

6)ξανάβαλε την τάση 


βλέπεις  κάτι διαφορετικό στην οθόνη ;

----------


## mtzag

δεν εχω ταση αυτο ειναι το προβλημα στα pin 7 και 1 με χωρις την οθονη και τον atmega απανω

με χωρις τον atmega αναβει η οθονη . το κυκλωμα ειναι το ιδιο

εχει βγει νεο κυκλωμα επι την ευκαιρια με atmega168 k 328 και νεο software με νεες λειτουργιες
αλλα ο σχεδιαστης ειπε οτι μια κινεζικη υλοποιηση της νεας εκδοσης που πηρε απο το ebay εχει καποια προβληματα

παω να αλλαξω τα transistors και ο θεος βοηθος

----------


## nikknikk4

Δεν ξέρω πως ακριβώς είναι το κύκλωμα σου (αφού δεν είναι ίδιο με του post #2)και που ακριβώς έχει τα τρανζίστορ.
Κοίταξε που  τα έχει , περίμενε μήπως κάποιος έχει πάρει το ίδιο ,και εάν δεν κρατιέσαι κάνε μια αντικατάσταση ,εκτός από ταλαιπωρία δεν έχεις να χάσεις κάτι

----------


## mtzag

το διαλυσα τελειως ...
η νεα εκδοση
http://www.mikrocontroller.net/svnbr...ster/?view=tar

----------


## nikos1

το τυπωμενο  



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41618

----------


## mtzag

> το τυπωμενο  
> 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41618



μπορεις να πεις και τις διαστασεις της φωτο σε πραγματικο κυκλωμα ?

τελικα ειχα κανει λαθος στο καμενο εξαρτημα απο λαθος διαβασμα του κωδικου και εβαλα ενα npn στη θεση pnp
το οποιο βλεποντας το αυθεντικο κυκλωμα το καταλαβα και το αλλαξα σε pnp τωρα παιζει
αλλα βγαζει αλλα νταλον
δηλαδη χωρις εξαρτημα απανω βγαζει Ν-Ε-ΜΟS
αμα βαλω μια αντισταση 2.2k βγαζει npn με hFE 694 ολα λαθος ...
Τι παιζει να φταιει ? αμα ειχε καει ο atmega8L 8α τα εβγαλε ολα λαθος ή δεν θα εβγαζε καθολου ?

----------


## nikos1

Η πλακέτα έχει σχεδιασθεί με το Sprint Layout 5  τα  αρχεια   (‘Lay)           
 τα βάζεις  μέσα στο φάκελο του προγράμματος και από εκεί και πέρα
 μπορείς να τα επεξεργαστής αναλόγως  με της  διατάσεις που επιθυμείς
Το ερώτημα είναι πως θα ανεβούν τα αρχεία σε αυτή τη μορφή

----------


## tasosmos

Απλα το συμπιεζεις σε rar ή zip και το ανεβαζεις.

----------


## mtzag

εχει βγει η νεα εκδοση με νεο σχηματικο (επιπλεον κρυσταλος atmega328 και κατι αλλα) και προγραμμα που μετραει και esr / indudance κτλπ
εχει κανεις σχεδιο στο eagle για αυτη την πλακετα με smd εξαρτηματα ?

Θα την επερνα απο το ebay αλλα ο σχεδιαστης που πηρε την κινεζικη εκδοση του ebay λεει οτι εχει καποια λαθη

----------


## nikos1

Το ανεβάζεις από που ? Στο απάντηση στο θέμα δεν σε αφήνει  να ανεβάσεις
Τέτοια αρχεια

----------


## tasosmos

Πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησεις τον "Επεξεργαστη κειμενου" (διπλα στο κουμπι υποβολη), εκει υπαρχει εικονιδιο για το ανεβασμα συνημμενων αλλης μορφης.

----------


## nikos1

Θελει zip και οχι rar

----------


## mtzag

εχω ενα arduino με atmega328-PU και παραγγειλα απο το ebay ενα ιδιο με φορτωμενο το arduino
με σκοπο να βγαλω τον atmega328-PU απο το arduino τωρα και να επιδιορθωσω το κυκλωμα του ελεγτη μικροελεκτων
και να του φορτωσω το νεο λογισμικο για τον αναλυτη ημιαγωγων.
Για προγραματιστη εχω τον usbasp.
Εχει καποιος ενα λινκ με οδηγιες πως να κανω compile και να flasharω τον atmega328-PU ?

----------


## manolena

http://www.atmel.com/microsite/atmel_studio6/

Η τελευταία έκδοση της ATMEL για να κάνεις compiling. Θα σου πρότεινα να χρησιμοποιήσεις μια προγενέστερη (την 4 version) γιατί είναι απλούστερη και πιο κατανοητή στις ρυθμίσεις.

http://www.atmel.com/tools/studioarchive.aspx

----------


## mtzag

προγραματισα ξανα τον atmega8l που ειχε απανω και οταν παω να τεσταρω κατι λεει cell αρα μαλλον τα επεξε ο mega8l.
προγραματισα τον atmega328p εφτιαξα και 6 πυκνωτες και 3 αντιστασεις που ειτανε λαθος στο κινεζικο board και ετοιμο παιζει κανονικα.
θελω ομως ακομα 1 κρυσταλο 8mhz και 2 πυκνωτες 22pf 2 10uf ωστε να το κανω να μετραει ακριβως
τωρα το τρεχω χωρις κρυσταλο.
Εψαξα σε πλακετες και ξυλωσα 5-6 κρυσταλους αλλα κανεις δεν ειτανε 8mhz ειτανε ολοι παραπανω..
Στα ηλεκτρονικατζιδικα εδω πουλανε κρυσταλους 8mhz η να τον παρω απο το ebay ?
Που παιζει να βρω (σε τι συσκευη) τετοιο κρυσταλο 8mhz να τον ξυλωσω ?


ΤΟ ΑΡΧΙΚΟ ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ ΕΙΧΕΙ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΛΑΘΗ ΦΤΙΑΞΤΕ ΤΟ ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟ SVN (με πρασινο οι αλλαγες με κοκκινο οτι ειναι προεραιτικο / βαλτε ομως atmega328 + κρυσταλο -> μεγαλη διαφορα )
ΚΑΙ ΒΑΛΤΕ ΤΟ ΝΕΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ


Στο νεο προγραμα μετραει ESR και indudance.
Ο σχεδιαστης του λέει οτι το παλιο & νεο κυκλωμα που ειναι στο ebay ειναι λαθος και θελουνε αλλαγες οποτε αμα το παρετε απο εκει
πρεπει να κανετε οπως στη φωτο το κυκλωμα και να βαλετε την εκδοση 1.6 του λογισμικου

----------


## dade

Παιδιά βοήθεια παρακαλώ
Ποια είναι τα τελικά .hex, .eep file, που δουλεύει σίγουρα, γιατί βλέπω πολλά
Ένα που έφτιαξα μου βγάζει τρελες ενδείξεις, δεν αναγνωρίζει τα υλικά 
ευχαριστώ

----------


## dade

> προγραματισα ξανα τον atmega8l που ειχε απανω και οταν παω να τεσταρω κατι λεει cell αρα μαλλον τα επεξε ο mega8l.
> προγραματισα τον atmega328p εφτιαξα και 6 πυκνωτες και 3 αντιστασεις που ειτανε λαθος στο κινεζικο board και ετοιμο παιζει κανονικα.
> θελω ομως ακομα 1 κρυσταλο 8mhz και 2 πυκνωτες 22pf 2 10uf ωστε να το κανω να μετραει ακριβως
> τωρα το τρεχω χωρις κρυσταλο.
> Εψαξα σε πλακετες και ξυλωσα 5-6 κρυσταλους αλλα κανεις δεν ειτανε 8mhz ειτανε ολοι παραπανω..
> Στα ηλεκτρονικατζιδικα εδω πουλανε κρυσταλους 8mhz η να τον παρω απο το ebay ?
> Που παιζει να βρω (σε τι συσκευη) τετοιο κρυσταλο 8mhz να τον ξυλωσω ?
> 
> 
> ...



Τα περισσότερα ηλεκτρονικάδικα πουλάνε κρυστάλους. Φθηνοί είναι
Ανέβασε και τα αρχεία .hex και .eep που χρησιμοποίησες

----------


## mtzag

http://www.mikrocontroller.net/svnbr...ster/?view=tar

την svn εκδοση βαλτε και δειτε το documentation απο το svn (εχει το σωστο κυκλωμα και οδηγιες)
κανεις το κυκλωμα που λεει το pdf
εγκαθιστας το winavr

και μετα κανεις επεξεργασια το Makefile αναλογα τις ρυθμισεις σου και το κυκλωμα σου
make 
make upload
make fuses ή make fuses-crystal (αν βαλεις κρυσταλο)

βαλτε atmega238 καθως εχει αλλες δυνατοτητες

εγω τροποποιησα το κινεζικο κυκλωμα αλλα δεν σας το συνιστω γιατι με ταλαιπωρησε παρα παρα πολυ

----------

TSAKALI (12-03-13)

----------


## FILMAN

Παιδιά γίνεται χαμός από αρχεία. Μπορεί κάποιος να ανεβάσει το τελικό .hex και το τελικό .eep (Αγγλική έκδοση) που να δουλεύουν; (Έχω τον MEGA8 ). Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## picdev

το έχω και εγώ στα σκαριά, εδώ είναι το original threat στο γερμανικό forum.
http://www.mikrocontroller.net/topic/248078#new
επειδή γίνεται χαμός θα ανεβάσω οταν προλάβω τα τελευταία αρχεία

----------


## mtzag

Δεν γινεται να ανεβασεις 1 hex γιατι αυτο παει αναλογα το κυκλωμα που εχεις.
Αλλο ειναι για atmega8 αλλο για atmega328 αλλες ρυθμισεις για αλλο κυκλωμα.

Αναλογα το κυκλωμα που κανεις πρεπει να κανεις edit Makefile και να βγαζεις το αναλογο hex

Στο forum μιλαει για το παλιο κυκλωμα του Markus το οποιο εχει βελτιωθει απο καποιο αλλο και εχει βελτιωθει και ο κωδικας.
Οποτε αφηστε το forum και κατεβαστε αυτο που εδωσα ποιο πανω απο το svn που ειναι η τελευταια και καλη εκδοση οπως και το κυκλωμα το ιδιο.
Τα εχει ολα μεσα το αρχειο αυτο το κυκλωμα τον κωδικα οδηγιες ολα.

----------


## FILMAN

> Δεν γινεται να ανεβασεις 1 hex γιατι αυτο παει αναλογα το κυκλωμα που εχεις.
> Αλλο ειναι για atmega8 αλλο για atmega328 αλλες ρυθμισεις για αλλο κυκλωμα.
> 
> Αναλογα το κυκλωμα που κανεις πρεπει να κανεις edit Makefile και να βγαζεις το αναλογο hex
> 
> Στο forum μιλαει για το παλιο κυκλωμα του Markus το οποιο εχει βελτιωθει απο καποιο αλλο και εχει βελτιωθει και ο κωδικας.
> Οποτε αφηστε το forum και κατεβαστε αυτο που εδωσα ποιο πανω απο το svn που ειναι η τελευταια και καλη εκδοση οπως και το κυκλωμα το ιδιο.
> Τα εχει ολα μεσα το αρχειο αυτο το κυκλωμα τον κωδικα οδηγιες ολα.



Ναι, αυτό πήγα να κάνω και χάθηκα...

----------


## TSAKALI

Μανο(mtzag) , αντικατεστησε εναν απο τους 2 κεραμικους με τριμερακι π.χ 10-40 πικο , πιστευω να μπορεσεις να το ρυθμισεις ετσι
για ακριβεια, μονο σε μια απο τις 2 θα κανει δουλεια (PB6, PB7) δεν ξερω σε ποια, δοκιμασε.
Με τον ατμεγα8 , σε τι υστερει? γιατι δεν εχω ατμεγα328, τι παραπανω δυνατοτητες εχει ο 328??

----------


## mtzag

Δεν θελει τριμερακι πυκνωτη το κυκλωμα σωστα τα βγαζει.
Με atmega328 ειναι καλυτερο γιατι ειναι ESR και indudance meter επισης με κρυσταλο μετραει με ποιο ακριβεια τους πυκνωτες (και πριν που το ειχα χωρις κρυσταλο μετρουσε καλα)
Αν θετε ανεβαζω hex αλλα για το κυκλωμα της εικονας χωρις τα κοκκινα εξαρτηματα και για atmega328p

Οι αντιστασεις στα probes πρεπει να ειναι 0.1% για να μην εχεις σφαλμα στις μετρησεις.
Οι πυκνωτες καλο ειναι να μην ειναι κανεις ηλεκτρολυτικος ο regulator μπορει να μπει καλυτερος απο τον LM7805
τα τρανζιστορ μπορουνε να μπουνε και αλλα εγω εβαλα bc548/bc558.
Η πλακετα θελει σχολαστικο καθαρισμα απο το flux

Και για μπαταρια αμα κανετε συχνα μετρησεις παρτε επαναφορτιζομενη ni-mh 9v επισης για να μην σπασουνε τα νευρα σας παρτε
και τσιμπιδακι probe για smd εξαρτηματα.

Τους πυκνωτες που εβαλα στο δικο μου κυκλωμα του εβγαλα απο παλια πλακετα μετρωντας τους με το ιδιο το οργανο.
Γενικα αμα εχει θερμο αερα να διαλυεις πλακετες αυτο το οργανο ειναι must για να βρισκεις και να μετρας τα εξαρτηματα που βγαζεις.
Μετα τα βγαζεις τα ποιο πολλα απο ανακυκλωση και δεν αγοραζεις.

----------


## Lord Vek

Στον ATmega 168, τι ισχύει; Πρέπει απαραίτητα να είναι 368 για τις επιπλόν λειτουργίες;

----------


## dade

Και τα δύο έχουν τις επιπλέον λειτουργίες, όχι όμως το ATmega8

----------


## FILMAN

> Αν θετε ανεβαζω hex αλλα για το κυκλωμα της εικονας χωρις τα κοκκινα εξαρτηματα και για atmega328p



Θέλουμε, θέλουμε!

----------


## mtzag

> Θέλουμε, θέλουμε!



Ειναι με κρυσταλο 8mhz και atmega328 το κυκλωμα ειναι στο προηγουμενο post
Οι αντιστασεις στα probes πρεπει να ειναι 0.1% για να εχει ακριβεια καλη
αν δεν βρειτε βαλτε 1% αλλα με τιποτα μην βαλετε 5%.

(τα fuses πειτε μου πως να τα βαλω)

8 MHz operation configured.
AVR Memory Usage
----------------
Device: atmega328p

Program:   15848 bytes (48.4% Full)
(.text + .data + .bootloader)

Data:        139 bytes (6.8% Full)
(.data + .bss + .noinit)

EEPROM:      529 bytes (51.7% Full)
(.eeprom)

TransistorTester.zip

----------


## mtzag

τα fuses με τον κρυσταλο στον atmega 328p ειναι

avrdude -c $(PROGRAMMER) -B 10.0 -p m328p -P $(PORT)  -U lfuse:w:0x3f:m -U hfuse:w:0xc9:m

----------

renault (21-05-13)

----------


## FILMAN

Τελικά το βρήκα. Δεν μου αρέσει όμως που ξεκινάει το selftest όταν όλοι οι ακροδέκτες είναι γεφυρωμένοι. Έτσι αν πάτε να δοκιμάσετε π.χ. ένα τελείως βραχυκυκλωμένο τρανζίστορ θα ξεκινήσετε άθελά σας τη διαδικασία καλιμπραρίσματος. Πάντως η μέτρηση ESR και πηνίων είναι αρκετά χρήσιμη.

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ ΠΕΤΑΚΟΣ

Υπάρχει δυνατότητα να βρω των επεξεργαστή  με τον κώδικα γραμμένο

----------


## dade

Να τον αγοράσεις από μαγαζί έτοιμο όχι. Πρέπει κάποιος να σου γράψει το πρόγραμμα

----------


## RNR

Δεν παίζεσαι Θάνο, μπράβο φίλε!!!

----------


## stratos111

Καλησπέρα. Μήπως μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος τα fuseς για ponyprog, με τον atmega 168 με εξωτερικό κρύσταλλο 8MHz?

----------


## maxmad

lfuse:0xff hfuse:0xdc efuse:0xf9

----------


## stratos111

> lfuse:0xff hfuse:0xdc efuse:0xf9



Καλησπέρα φίλε.Ευχαρηστώ για την προσπάθεια.
Αν πρόσεξες, ζητάω τα fuseς για *ponyprog*

----------


## maxmad

πηγαινεις εδω:

http://www.engbedded.com/fusecalc/

βαζεις τις τιμες που σου εδωσα και σου λεει σε ποιες επιλογες βαζεις "τικ".

----------


## stratos111

Χίλια ευχαριστώ.
Βλέπεις, δεν τα πάω καλά με τους Atmel.

----------


## stratos111

Τελικά, εγώ έβαλα τον atmega168 με το ver.108 στο παλιό κύκλωμα του Θάνου και πρόσθεσα έναν κρύσταλλο 8MHz, 2 πυκνωτές 22pf και μια αντίσταση 20κ στο τεστ μπουτόν.Όλα καλά. Το μόνο πρόβλημα που είδα, ήτανε στους ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές.Βέβαια, δεν το έψαξα παραπάνω, γιατί δεν με πολυενδιαφέρει. Πιο πολύ με ενδιαφέρει η μέτρηση των πηνίων,που από 4-5 στάνταρ που έχω, είδα ότι έχει μεγάλη ακρίβεια.

----------


## maxmad

οταν εννοεις προβλημα στους ηλεκτρολυτικους τι εννοεις? λαθος τιμες? η καθολου αναγνωριση?

----------


## stratos111

Π.χ. 1000μf βγάζει 3800μf . Με 4700μf γεμίζει η οθόνη με βελάκια >>>>>>>>>>>>>>.

----------


## tasosmos

Μαλλον εχεις καποιο θεμα με τον χρονισμο του μΕ ή ισως εχει καποιο bug το firmware που περασες.

----------


## stratos111

Τελικά το πρόβλημα ήταν ένας πυκνωτής 100μf στο πιν 21 AREF. Το βρήκα από το γερμανικό σάιτ, από άλλους που είχαν το ίδιο πρόβλημα και λέγανε ότι καλύτερα να μην μπει καθόλου ή να μπει 1μf.

----------


## maxmad

1nf εννοεις? στο 21 AREF οχι 1μF

----------


## stratos111

Σωστά. Τυπογραφικό λάθος. Από 100nf σε 1nf

----------


## nikos1

atmega328

----------


## nikos1

Με την πλακέτα του Θάνου

----------


## nikos1

Τα αρχεια προγραμματισμού

----------


## alfadex

δηαλδή για εμας που έχουμε φτιάξει το πρωτο κύκλωμα 
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post555885
με τον atmega8 και εσω τερικό χρονισμό, μπορούμε απλά κουμπώνοντας τον atmega32 και φορτώνοντας φίλε νικο το hex και το eprom που έχει ανεβάσει να έχουμε και μέτρηση πηνίου και ESR  οεοο???

----------


## sofos7

> δηαλδή για εμας που έχουμε φτιάξει το πρωτο κύκλωμα 
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post555885
> με τον atmega8 και εσω τερικό χρονισμό, μπορούμε απλά κουμπώνοντας τον atmega32 και φορτώνοντας φίλε νικο το hex και το eprom που έχει ανεβάσει να έχουμε και μέτρηση πηνίου και ESR  οεοο???



Κάποια απάντηση;

----------


## mtzag

ναι αλλα θελει και καποιες αλλαγες το κυκλωμα

----------


## picdev

στο γερμανικο φορουμ εχει βγει version 3 πολύ βελτιωμένη, αλλά έχει ακριβή οθόνη.
Ισως να ετοιμαστεί ομαδική παραγγελία

----------


## picdev

αυτο ειναι το τελευταιο version, με μεταφραση απο τα γερμανικα στα αγγλικά καταλαβαίνεις τα πάντα.
Το μονο κακό ειναι η ακριβή οθόνη , κάποιος νομίζω ότι έκανε τη τροποποίηση για να παιζει με απλή οθόνη αλλά δεν ξέρω αν ανέβασε κώδικα ή σχηματικό 

http://moritz.augsburger.name/pages/ttest-sb-info.html


edit, εδώ στα σχολια καποιος ποσταρε make file για απλή οθόνη , για το σχηματικό και κατά πόσο αλλάζει δεν έχω χρόνο να το ψάξω
http://www.mikrocontroller.net/topic/314097#new

----------


## stratos111

Η πρώτη σελίδα είναι για ver 1.08. Υπάρχει και η 1.09 (αυτή έχω βάλει εγώ). Δεν είναι όμως για Glcd είναι για 2χ16
Και η δεύτερη πάλι είναι για 2χ16.
Είναι κάπου αλλού μήπως και δεν το βλέπω; Με ενδιαφέρει για την glcd.

----------


## stratos111

Δικό μου λάθος.Τελικά είναι μια έκδοση με 2χ16 με διαφορετική οθόνη και όχι με 124x68 όπως εδώ:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ESR-Meter-MOS-PNP-NPN-12864-LCD-Transistor-Tester-Diode-Triode-Capacitance-/400640978908?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d4810  2fdc

----------


## agis68

συγνώμη για το off topic 
προς ΘΑΝΟ....
Aδειασε λίγο το inbox σου δεν μπορούμε να στειλουμε πμ.....

----------


## mtzag

εδω τα εχει ολα http://www.mikrocontroller.net/svnbr...nsistortester/
σχηματικα κωδικα manual κτλπ μην κοιτατε αλλου

Αυτο στο ebay ειναι ισως branch απο καποια παλια εκδοση που εχει κανει ο κινεζος και δεν συστηνετε
καλυτερα απο το official repository

----------


## Johnbest

> συγνώμη για το off topic 
> προς ΘΑΝΟ....
> Aδειασε λίγο το inbox σου δεν μπορούμε να στειλουμε πμ.....



Προσπάθησα και εγω, αλλα δυστυχώς, δεν μπορω να σου στείλω pm..

----------


## sofos7

Καλησπέρα παιδία, έχω μερικές απορίες για την συγκεκριμένη κατασκευή.
1)Ψάχνοντας βρήκα δυο ειδών atmega328 (με αυτόν είμαι κομπλέ; http://www.ebay.com/itm/1PCS-origina...item19d58a4ac3 )
2)Για το σχήμα που είναι στην σελίδα 18 στο 1ο ποστ, κάτω αριστερά γράφει με κόκκινα γράμματα button,είναι διακόπτης επαναφοράς όπως και ο test που έχει το κύκλωμα; Τι ακριβώς κάνει;
3)Δεξία κοντά στην οθόνη έχει ένα τριμεράκι, πέρνω ένα τριμεράκι και το ρυθμίζω στα 10ΚΩ; ή πέρνω ενα τριμεράκι 10ΚΩ και κάνω κάποια άλλη ρύθμιση;
4)Τα αρχεία που πετάω μέσα στον atmega328 είναι το .eep και .hex, σωστά;
5)Στο αρχείο που κοιτάω (transistortester),όταν πάω να δω softoware-trunk , μετά βλέπω 6 φακέλους που γράφουν atmega328 και έχουν όλοι τους αρχεία .eep και .hex , ποία επιλέγω;
6)Σχετικά με τη λειτουργία του κυκλώματος, πατάω τον διακόπτη τροφοδοσίας,βάζω π.χ. ένα τρανσίστορ (ή κάτι άλλο που θέλω να μετρίσω) και μετά πατάω το κουμπί test;
7)Τους πυκνωτές πρέπει να τους ξεφορτίσουμε για να τους μετρήσουμε; ( βραχικυκλώνοντας τους; )
8 ) Απο΄τι κατάλαβα, μετράει τρανσίστορ (και mosfet και igbt; ), πηνία, πυκνωτές (και την αντίσταση πυκνωτών-esr), αντιστάσεις , τρίακ και θυρίστορ,σωστά;
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις απαντήσεις σας.

----------


## sofos7

Καμία βοήθεια στις ερωτήσεις του προηγούμενου πόστ, για να ξεκινήσω και έγω την κατασκευή;

----------


## mtzag

ναι σε ολα

----------


## NOE

είναι εύκολο να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος πως θα τρέξω το makefile και με ποιο λογισμικό ώστε να φορτώσω στον atmega το λογισμικό με τις παραμέτρους όπως τις θέλω?

----------


## FILMAN

Αυτό είναι και δικιά μου απορία!

----------


## klik

Υποθέτωντας ότι αναφερόσαστε σε windows:


Κατεβάζεις τον ελεύθερο compiler avr gcc από εδώ:
http://winavr.sourceforge.net/download.htmlΕγκαθιστάς το WinAVR-20100110-install.exe (ή παρόμοιο) που κατέβασες.Κατεβάζεις και εγκαθιστάς το δωρεάν make utility από εδώ:
http://gnuwin32.sourceforge.net/packages/make.htm
(επιλέγεις το setup - Complete package, except sources)Από command prompt, πηγαίνεις στο φάκελο που σε ενδιαφέρει (ανάλογα με τον επεξεργαστή που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις), π.χ



```
f:
cd f:\transistor-meter\Software\trunk\mega8
```


δίνεις την εντολή:



```
make
```

----------


## thanasis 1

Ακυρο ρε παιδια και συγνωμη αλλα λυστε μου μια απορια,
μου δινεται το αρχειο .asm και .inc πως μπορω να βγαλω το hex?

----------


## FILMAN

Εγώ να ρωτήσω κάτι πιο συγκεκριμένο. Θέλω στην εκκίνηση να μη μου εμφανίζει ένδειξη με την τάση της μπαταρίας σε V αλλά απλώς να μου λέει αν είναι OK, weak ή low όπως γινόταν με τον MEGA8. Πώς γίνεται αυτό (αν γίνεται);

----------


## klik

> Εγώ να ρωτήσω κάτι πιο συγκεκριμένο. Θέλω στην εκκίνηση να μη μου εμφανίζει ένδειξη με την τάση της μπαταρίας σε V αλλά απλώς να μου λέει αν είναι OK, weak ή low όπως γινόταν με τον MEGA8. Πώς γίνεται αυτό (αν γίνεται);



Πρόσθεσε πρώτη γραμμή στο transistrortester.h:




```
#define BAT_CHECK

//Ισως σε βολέψει να έχεις και ένδειξη τάσης: 
//αφαιρώντας τις δυο καθέτους από την παρακάτω γραμμή:
//#define BAT_OUT
```

----------


## FILMAN

Μάλλον δεν έγινα κατανοητός. Ήδη έχω ένδειξη τάσης μπαταρίας. Θέλω όμως να μη φαίνεται, διότι έχω τροποιποιήσει τις τιμές των αντιστάσεων στον διαιρέτη τάσης ώστε με την προηγούμενη έκδοση λογισμικού και τον επεξεργαστή MEGA8 οι ενδείξεις ΟΚ, weak και low της μπαταρίας να αντιστοιχούν σε χαμηλότερες τάσεις από τις κανονικές (το low στα 3V περίπου). Αυτό το έκανα γιατί τροφοδοτώ το κύκλωμα από έναν step up / down converter με το MC34063 που επιτρέπει λειτουργία του κυκλώματος με τάσεις 3 ... 10V. Έτσι, αν και οι ενδείξεις ΟΚ, weak και low για την μπαταρία είναι σωστές, η απεικόνιση της τάσης της σε V δεν είναι, και γι αυτό θέλω να μη φαίνεται.

----------


## klik

Κατάλαβα τι θέλεις, όμως βλέπω τον κώδικα μόνο και δεν μπορώ να τον δοκιμάσω λόγω έλλειψης  μΕ τέτοιου τύπου.

Στον κώδικα βλέπω ότι αν ειναι defined το BAT_CHECK ότι βγάζει τα weak,ok,low.
Οι τιμές που αναγνωρίζονται τα low,ok,weak είναι επίσης παραμετροποιήσιμες (για όταν αλλάζεις αντιστάσεις).
Για να μην εμφανίζονται οι τιμές σε Volt, πρέπει να μην είναι defined to ΒΑΤ_OUT.

Αυτές τις τιμές μπορείς να τις ρυθμίσεις είτε από το transistortester.h όπως είπα, ή από το MAKEFILE.

Παραθέτω το απόσπασμα του MAKEFILE που τις ορίζει και πρέπει να πειράξεις:



```
# Option BAT_CHECK enables the Battery Voltage Check, otherwise the SW Version is displayed instead of Bat.
# BAT_CHECK should be set for battery powered tester version.
#ΕΝΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ
CFLAGS += -DBAT_CHECK

#ΕΝΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ ΤΑΣΗΣ ΣΕ VOLT
# The BAT_OUT option enables Battery Voltage Output on LCD (if BAT_CHECK is selected).
# If your 9V supply has a diode installed, use the BAT_OUT=600 form to specify the
# threshold voltage of your diode to adjust the output value.
# This threshold level is added to LCD-output and does not affect the voltage checking levels.
#ΑΝ ΚΟΨΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ, ΘΑ ΧΑΘΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΕΝΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΗΣ ΤΑΣΗΣ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ
CFLAGS += -DBAT_OUT=0

# To adjust the warning-level and poor-level of battery check to the capability of a
# low drop voltage regulator, you can specify the Option BAT_POOR=5400 .
# The unit for this option value is 1mV , 5400 means a poor level of 5.4V.
# The warning level is 0.8V higher than the specified poor level (>5.3V).
# The warning level is 0.4V higher than the specified poor level (>2.9V, <=5.3V).
# The warning level is 0.2V higher than the specified poor level (>1.3V, <=2.9V).
# The warning level is 0.1V higher than the specified poor level (<=1.3V).
# Setting the poor level to low values is not recommended for rechargeable Batteries,
# because this increase the danger for deep discharge!!
CFLAGS += -DBAT_POOR=1900 

#ΕΔΩ ΑΛΛΑΖΕΙΣ ΤΙΜΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΠΕΙΡΑΓΜΕΝΟ ΔΙΑΙΡΕΤΗ ΤΑΣΗΣ, ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΣΩΣΤΕΣ ΕΝΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ
# Voltage divider for battery voltage measurement  10k / 3.3k = 133/33
#CFLAGS += -DBAT_NUMERATOR=133
#CFLAGS += -DBAT_DENOMINATOR=33
# Voltage divider for the external zener voltage measurement 180k / 20k = 10/1
#CFLAGS += -DEXT_NUMERATOR=10
#CFLAGS += -DEXT_DENOMINATOR=1

# The sleep mode of the ATmega168 or ATmega328 is normally used by the software to save current.
# You can inhibit this with the option INHIBIT_SLEEP_MODE .
#CFLAGS += -DINHIBIT_SLEEP_MODE
```

----------


## FILMAN

Κώστα σ' ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις πληροφορίες! Θα το δοκιμάσω μέσα στο ΣΚ και θα σου πω αν πέτυχε!

----------


## mtzag

εχουνε βγει και νεες εκδοσεις με διαφορα extra

----------


## FILMAN

Κώστα είσαι μέγας!  :Thumbup1: 

Το δοκίμασα και δούλεψε. Τελικά άκουσα τη συμβουλή σου και δεν ακύρωσα την απεικόνιση της τάσης της μπαταρίας σε V αλλά άλλαξα τις τιμές των αντιστάσεων του διαιρέτη στο Makefile. Έτσι τώρα έχω σωστή ένδειξη της τάσης στην οθόνη (το δοκίμασα με τάσεις 3 ... 11V). Και πάλι ευχαριστώ!

Δυστυχώς όμως η χαρά μου έμεινε μισή διότι διαπίστωσα κι εγώ ότι:





> εχουνε βγει και νεες εκδοσεις με διαφορα extra



Ένα από αυτά τα extra διαπίστωσα ότι ήταν το γεγονός ότι τα JFET αναγνωρίζονται ως BJT (με την παλιά έκδοση λογισμικού που είχα τα εύρισκε κανονικά), κάποια IGBT που δοκίμασα μου τα έβγαλε ότι είναι πυκνωτές (ενώ πριν μου τα έβγαζε MOSFET - λογικό), κάποια μονοεπαφικά που πριν δεν τα αναγνώριζε τώρα τα βγάζει κι αυτά BJT, ένα φουσκωμένο ηλεκτρολυτικό 6800μF που είχα δοκιμάσει με το παλιό λογισμικό και που τον έβγαζε ~1500μF, με το καινούριο τον βλέπει ότι είναι δίοδος!

Το μόνο θετικό είναι ότι με τη νέα έκδοση σου δείχνει ανάστροφα ρεύματα σε διόδους, επίσης σου δείχνει τα χαρακτηριστικά της διόδου C-E σε ένα τρανζίστορ (ενώ πριν σου έδειχνε μόνο την ύπαρξη ή όχι) και επίσης διαρροή πυκνωτών. Έτσι και το προχωρήσουν λίγο ακόμα θα σου δείχνει και τη μέγιστη θερμοκρασία λειτουργίας του ηλεκτρολυτικού και τί χρώμα είναι το θερμοσυστελλόμενο που φοράει αλλά δεν θα αναγνωρίζει καθόλου τα BJT. Επίσης παρατήρησα ότι εμφανίζει ένα "C" λίγο πριν αλλάξει η οθόνη ώστε από την εισαγωγική να σου δείξει τα αποτελέσματα των μετρήσεων (μάλλον είναι κάποιο bug στο πρόγραμμα).
Καμιά έκδοση λογισμικού που να την έχετε δοκιμάσει και να τα κάνει *όλα σωστά* υπάρχει, να τη βάλουμε κι εμείς να ησυχάσουμε;

----------


## alfadex

εκδοση σε through hole πλακετα που να μετράει ζενερ και ESR δεν υπάρχει?

αυτό το κύκλωμα δε συνεργάζεται με οθόνη HD44780?
http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/7045/3wh1.png

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Κύριοι τα φώτα σας....
Πήρα ένα τέστερ σαν αυτό http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Transist...-/251334183807    φοράει τον 328 και παρόλο που ψηνόμουν να το φτιάξω το πήρα έτοιμο-ντροπή το ξέρω-,αλλά ήταν σε καλή τιμή και δωρεάν μεταφορικά...όλα καλά στην αρχή,μετράει τα πάντα,αλλά κάνει το εξής κουλό: πατώντας το κουμπάκι για τέστ απλά ανάβει ο φωτισμός της οθόνης και τίποτα άλλο....σε άσχετη στιγμή το ξανασυνδέω με τη μπαταρία ή το τροφοδοτικό και λειτουργεί κανονικά....τσέκαρα για κολλήσεις,υλικά κλπ όλα άψογα....καμιά ιδέα;

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Όλα χτες το βράδυ μια χαρά...Πάνω από 60 μετρήσεις και τροφοδοσία από το τροφοδοτικό του πάγκου...Τι πυκνωτές (τεράστιους) μέτρησα,τι πηνία,τρανζίστορ,φετ τράιακ κλπ.Δε μάσαγε τίποτα!!!

Στην τελευταία μέτρηση μια από τα ίδια (βλέπε φωτό)....Αν υπάρχει κάποιος που μπορεί και  "διαβάζει" τον 328 και να τον ξαναγράψει ή να αγοράσω άλλο τσιπ και να γραφτεί από την αρχή, θα του είμαι υπόχρεος... :Smile:

----------


## chip

πολύ πιθανόν να μην έχει χαλάσει ο μικροελεγκτής αλλά να έχει χάσει το πρόγραμμά του....
εκτός και είσαι σίγουρος οτι μέτρησες κάποιον φορτισμένο πυκνωτή με υψηλή τάση που προκάλεσε ζημιά...

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Το παράξενο είναι πως δεν έχει χάσει το πρόγραμμά του,αλλά δουλεύει όποτε του κατέβει.Και όταν δουλεύει μετράει κανονικότατα....Το θέμα είναι πως δε μπορείς να έχεις ένα όργανο που δουλεύει όποτε θέλει αυτό....Πυκνωτής όχι,δε μετρήθηκε κανείς με τάση τους βραχυκυκλώνω όλους προληπτικά.Από εδώ και πέρα τι γίνεται...υπάρχει πρόγραμμα να ξαναπεραστεί; Ή να διαβαστεί το ίδιο και να ξαναπεραστεί στο ίδιο τσιπ ή σε καινούργιο;  :Confused1:

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Στο μεταξύ παρέλαβα το νέο μου ESR meter από banggood σε κιτ και μόλις το συναρμολόγησα δούλεψε μια χαρά.Αύριο θα ξέρω αν φταίει το τσιπάκι στο παλιό ή όχι.Κοινώς θα πέσει τράμπα... :Wink:

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Βρέθηκε το πρόβλημα,και δεν ήταν ο επεξεργαστής τελικά.... :Smile:  όλα καλά,απλά τώρα έχω 2 testers!!!  :Lol:

----------


## fuzz

> Βρέθηκε το πρόβλημα,και δεν ήταν ο επεξεργαστής τελικά.... όλα καλά,απλά τώρα έχω 2 testers!!!



για πες τι ηταν...ενα παρομοιο που εχω αγορασει απο Κινα ειχε ψυχρες κολησεις

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Η αρχική μου σκέψη ήταν προβληματικό εξάρτημα...Και αυτό διότι ψάχνοντας και ακουμπώντας τη πλακέτα ή την άκρη του πολύμετρου ξύπναγε και δούλευε....Όμως ακούγοντας διάφορα άρχισα να "φεύγω" από την αρχική σκέψη...Και εκεί ή το βρίσκεις ή το παρατάς....Όσους πάντως και να ρώτησα κανένας δεν ήξερε με σιγουριά τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει...προγραμματισμός; λάθος εξάρτημα;και τα 2; κανένα από αυτά;....Το παράξενο ήταν πως όσες φορές μέτρησα τάσεις ήταν όλες σωστές!!!!Μόλις ήρθε λοιπόν το νέο τέστερ (σε κιτ αυτή τη φορά...) έπεσε η τράμπα: Έβαλα τον "παλιό" επεξεργαστή στη νέα πλακέτα και δούλευε κανονικά 3 μέρες!..........Άρα γυρνάμε πάλι στην αρχική σκέψη...το αποτέλεσμα; Ελλατωματικός πυκνωτής (SMD) που όποτε ήθελε δούλευε,όποτε ήθελε βραχυκύκλωνε.Έτσι "γονάτιζε" τη τάση στο ποδαράκι 1 και το έρμο δε ξεκίναγε....Τον έστειλα στα τσακίδια και έκτοτε λειτουργεί μια χαρά...

----------

FILMAN (10-06-15)

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Μπήκε στην λίστα μου. Και πήρε θέση πρώτο πρώτο. Αυτό που είναι στο ποστ2 είναι ή υπάρχει καμιά καλύτερη έκδοση?

----------


## Fire Doger

> Μπήκε στην λίστα μου. Και πήρε θέση πρώτο πρώτο. Αυτό που είναι στο ποστ2 είναι ή υπάρχει καμιά καλύτερη έκδοση?



Υπάρχουν διάφορες, δες *εδω*

*Χθες λειτουργούσε το λινκ, τώρα δεν ξέρω γιατί τα έφτυσε, ελπίζω να σηκωθεί και να μην το αλλάξει.

----------

The_Control_Theory (18-02-16)

----------


## SV1EDG

Δες και εδώ:

https://github.com/svn2github/transistortester

που δεν πέφτει (σχεδόν) ποτέ.

----------

The_Control_Theory (18-02-16)

----------


## Apostolh

> Ενα ακομη οργανο μέτρησης υλικων.
> Μετρα:* ολα τα τρατζινστορ ΝΡΝ ΡΝΡ* 
> *ολα τα Fet mosfet*
> *ολες τις διοδους* 
> *ολα τα LED* 
> *Τραιακ και θυριστορ*
> *Μετρηση πυκνωτων*
> *Και αντιστασεις μεχρι 1Μ περιπου*
> *Εχει ενδειξη χαμηλης μπαταριας.*
> ...




Καλησπέρα έχεις κανεις πολύ καλή κατασκευή και μου αρέσει και θα την κάνω και εγώ και μια ερώτηση μπορεί να μετρήσει πηνια?

----------


## picdev

Ναι μετράει

----------

FILMAN (25-01-17)

----------


## Apostolh

> Ναι μετράει



Αν ξέρεις Απο τι mH και μέχρι μπορεί να μετρήσει?

----------


## Apostolh

Καλησπέρα σήμερα προγραμμάτισα τον μικροελεκτη που πηρα είναι ο Atmega8A-PU και βαζω την οθόνη και δεν μου βγάζει κατι είναι τελείως κενό? Τον μικροελεκτη τον προγραμμάτισα με το MiniPro Programmer που το χρησιμοποίησα απο την Σχολει μου που ειναι ο προγραμματιστής  TL866A USB Minipro Programme πιστεύω ότι το προγραμματισέ!

----------


## Apostolh

Καλησπέρα σήμερα έκατσα και το έφταιξα σε πλακέτα το σχεδίασα απο την αρχή.
Το θέμα μου είναι οτι του πέρασα το αρχικό Hex που έχεις ανεβάσει και μου τα δείχνει λίγο λάθος σε ορισμένα, άλλα μόλις του βάζω το πιο πρόσφατο που έχεις ανεβάσει δεν λειτουργεί καθόλου έχω ανεβάσει εικόνες να δείτε.
Εδω ειναι με τον αρχικό κωδικά TransistorTest.hex,  για δοκιμή έχω βάλει το BC547

Και εδώ είναι με τον πιο πρόσφατο κωδικά το TransistorTestNew.hex

θα ήθελα να μου πείτε αν έχω κάνει κάτι λάθος??

----------


## KOKAR

Ρυθμίσεις το τρίμερ που είναι για το contrast της οθόνης

----------


## Apostolh

> Ρυθμίσεις το τρίμερ που είναι για το contrast της οθόνης



Δεν έχω βάλει trimmer έβαλα αντίσταση κατευθείαν όπως στο σχέδιο.

----------

